# Bad experience at MAC store...



## deathcabber (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok, I have to rant about this because it seriously pissed me off. 

I went to MAC the other day with some cash...fulling intending to buy either a new fluidline, or a new eyeshadow. Well, I look around for about 10 minutes, and no one helps me. I look around for someone but they are all "busy". Someone finally comes up to help and I ask her how much are fluidlines...I only had $14 bucks and wanted to be sure I had enough. She says "Uh, I dont know...let me check". So I ask her if I can look at the other side of the counter where the brushes and overflow tray of eyeshadows are. Its not like a normal counter, where only the MUA are allowed. Its like in the middle of the store, but I am just polite like that and ask anyways. She says "yeah thats totally fine". 
So she walks away and Im just opening up eyeshadows looking at them, not testing them or anything. Five minutes go by, and she doesnt come back. Another gal comes over and in a very rude voice says, "Im going to have to ask you to step around to the other side of the counter". I say " Im sorry, I asked the other girl before doing so and she said it was fine..." She says "Um, no" and rolls her eyes! I was all polite and she says that?!?!
Well, I didnt say a word to her, and walked my ass out of the store. I wish I had said something. I am never going there again. They have been rude there before but that was ridiculous. She made me feel like a complete loser. There is a MAC pro store a little further away, but they are always nice so Im going there from now on instead. Uggg. Anyways, I even wrote to CS about it to see if I get any response. Thanks for listening to me rant


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

Why is it some MA are total Bitches? The girls at the my local Selfriges counter are always rude to me (and I always complain to Head Office).
Did you try speaking to the counter manager maybe she's doesn't know about her staff being rude.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 17, 2005)

I've had bad experiences too.. It's horrible when it puts you off the whole place. Thankfully some of them know me now and i go by them mostly now.


----------



## Defiantsnow (Oct 17, 2005)

It is terrible how a nasty MA can turn you right off.  I go out of my way to go to a MAC counter that is friends when I have one closer where they are not helpful.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 17, 2005)

That stinks!  That's exactly what I would have done, too.  It's best to be polite so that you can make the rude person come off looking even worse in front of the other customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are alot of really nice MAs but there are alot of snotty ones, too, and I wonder if MAC knows how much $$ they lose every year because of some of their hateful salespeople?


----------



## Incus (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Why is it some MA are total Bitches? The girls at the my local Selfriges counter are always rude to me (and I always complain to Head Office).
Did you try speaking to the counter manager maybe she's doesn't know about her staff being rude._

 
Are you talking about the london selfridges by any chance???? I went to the MAC counter there once, but they are so damn rude. I now shop at the counter in bank- all the MA are really sweet there, totally friendly and really helpful. If ur in london, u should check them out.


----------



## vloky (Oct 17, 2005)

That's horrible!   They should have to take personality tests before becoming ma's because nice staff would equal more sales. Nobody wants to be treated like that.


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't worry you will find YOUR MAC Artist soulmate soon... 

She/He is out there waiting for you!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate that too! Usually for me though, when I go to actual stores like a MAC store, Stila, or even a big retailer like Sephora everyones usually pretty nice to me. Its only when I go into big department stores like Macy*s or Nordstrom with different cosmetic counters, that the MAs are so mean! I asked for a mini makeover with neutrals one time, and the MA was like, "Um, I'm sorry but we're sort of busy and only have time for customers that are actually going to make a purchase afterward" I was so mad! I had 60 bucks cash at the time...oh well, its their loss!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Oct 17, 2005)

MAC Pro Store in LA, sucks as well. Im so on a low with MAC right now. Im taking about $100 worth of stuff back. They totally screwed over when they made me feel like asking for help or advice was bothersom. 

Im such an addict too, but like one MA totally made me feel like my eyeshadow combo today sucked or it was too bright whatever he said. I had amber lights and cranberry on. He said it needed dept it was too frosty. I guess thats cool. I should get some more mattes, which im gong to do, but than he proceeded to make me over with some drag queen look. Nothing against guys, but he was a man wearing make up and his stuff wasn't that hot either. Grrr! Im going to ask for help only from folks who I like how they look and what they are representing! Causee he was totally representing some wac, I know it all stuff.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 17, 2005)

I have ONE nice MA at my counter, and it wasn't until recently that the other girls stopped being stuck-up b*tches to me. You shouldn't have to show your face a lot and spend tons (both of which I do) just to get decent service.


----------



## user2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Argh I know what you're talking about!

I had that one time at the Berlin Pro Store and when I saw her at my beloved counter she was very very friendly to me because 2-3 MAs came to me, said hi and asked me how I am because they knew me a lot longer than she did!

But to me 80% of the girls and boys at the Pro Store are totally uninformed, unmotivated and just strange! I remember the last time I went there I asked the manager (!!!) if the new Veluxe Pearls are already available, he said yes, I was surprised that they're already there and he walked over to the Lustrevisions!!! Then I had to pay the amount of something-.50 and I gave him a banknote! He asked me if I had 50 cents, I said no and he handed me over 50 1-cent coins!!!!!! I told him before I would buy something ...50 if that saves me from getting all those coins and he said "No it's ok!" It's OK???!! ! For you because you got rid of all your coins but not for me who walks home with a pretty heavy wallet! That drove me a little mad!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 17, 2005)

*Why Are They Such @$$holes!?!?!?!*

I have had MORE than my share of negative experiences at MAC counters.  I don't know which have been worse - the actual stores or the department store counters.  They either ignore me, act like they don't want to be bothered or just have an all-around bad attitude.  I love MAC and I will continue to shop there (although I must admit I am going thru a Bare Escentuals phase now; they have great eyeshadows!).  I always seem to find one MA that I really like and then something happens and their hours get cut or they leave or I move.  It's always something.  Anyway, I know how you feel.  But you should definitely talk to the store manager about it.


----------



## LunaY (Oct 17, 2005)

The counter I usually go to has some friendly people, but the store I go to has some people that I don't like. I went in there once to ask for adivce on a color to get (which makes me nervous to do in the first place for some reason), and this girl just pointed out some thing and pretty much pushed me to buy it. I didn't, though, I just told her it wasn't what I had in mind. I mean, the talent they have and the love of makeup they have, you think they would love to help people pick out new shades! I would, if I knew the colors as well as they must.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh my goodness I had a bad MAC experience just the other day!  I went to Nordstom specifically to go to the MAC counter (the MAC store is an extra 20 minutes away).  I had a good idea of what I was going to get, so I was just standing around waiting for a MA to become available to help me.  I was the only customer standing at the counter, and the two MAs were just standing with eachother chatting and whispering.  After literally 15 minutes, one of the MAs came over to me and asked if I "wanted anything" in such a bitchy way that it seriously made me want to walk out with nothing (but I've developed such an affinity for the fluidlines....I just had to have more!).  Once I told her what I wanted, she immediately perked up and went into happy-helpful mode.  I spent about $215 (5 fluidlines, 4 eyeshadows, 2 lipglasses, stereorose msf, and 2 brushes), and I would have spent more because I wanted to get a few new lipsticks which I wanted some assistance chosing.  When the MA asked if I wanted anything else, I said, "Well I wanted some new lipsticks but I don't have time anymore."

That's the last time I go to the Nordstrom counter.  It's worth it to me to drive the extra 20 minutes to go the MAC store where I've never had a bad experience.


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_MAC Pro Store in LA, sucks as well. Im so on a low with MAC right now. Im taking about $100 worth of stuff back. They totally screwed over when they made me feel like asking for help or advice was bothersom._

 
I agree about the LA Pro Store, I used to go there every weekend to just look around and play, but some of the girls/guys there are just too snobby for me. I do have to admit the Mgr. there is wonderful and about 3-4 of the girls there are great too. Other than that, I'll stick to my store down here in the "OC".


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Oct 17, 2005)

ive noticed at the mac store that they will help all the white people first and then help me (im indian) even if Ive been there way before everyone else.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm black so unfortunately I'm used to that treatment. BUT not to make this a racial issue. The customers at the freestanding store in Chicago get ignored a lot. There was one really cool MA the very first time I went in there. She was a little standoffish at first but then she warmed up. I haven't seen her again. 

Some of the MAs at the Water Tower counter are snobby bitches but most of them are so awesome and sweet! One of them really took her time to show me how to apply false eyelashes. She was very patient and had me laughing. I only go to this counter during the week after work when it's not busy.

I wonder if it's the newbies that act snobby as in 'look at ME, I'm working for MAC, bitch!' I'd think that a veteran MA is more laid-back as though they don't need to prove themselves. It's kinda like how people who aren't used to having real status are the ones who are insecure and therefore act stupid. Think: the new boss that everyone hates (this person just has to let you know that they are in charge) or the celebrities or wanna-bes who have only been around for 2 months and act like divas (think: Omarosa).


----------



## Janice (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_or the celebrities or wanna-bes who have only been around for 2 months and act like divas (think: Omarosa).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG - I totally would have said something to her... or asked for the manager - what a bitch!!!!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Oct 18, 2005)

I black too. Im not sure if thats the issue. But, it might be. Im young too though.. I look the college part. Folks may think you don't have alot of money to buy alot of stuff. But than when too Parish and Nicky Hilton wanna bees or Old people step up in the store they get full attention.

 But, this is in the LA PRO store mind you..its LA right like in hollywood..where major celeberties and rich folk shop. I saw the two Guys from Americas Next Top Model (the black one, and the one with the blond hair) shopping right next to mac so they could have went in there after I left.


----------



## mymymai (Oct 18, 2005)

The manager at the MAC counter in the Dillards that I go to it a total *insert taboo deformation here*.  She looks like she is smelling something foul the entire time, but thankfully, she hires really friendly MAs, so I just go to everyone else before I go to her (plus by now, the MAs know me by name and ask me where I have been if I haven't visited for a week).  It may be because I look young (I've been told I look 19) that she is so rude to me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 18, 2005)

The MA's at the Tower's City store where I shop are really nice and the manager is too. But it's Cleveland so it's not like you can be snobby cause celeb's shop there or anything. It's a pretty down to earth town. I drive an hour to get there so if they were rude I definitly wouldn't bother. Sometimes they laugh though because my friend and I know the colors and collections before they even do (thanks to Specktra!)! Our town just got our first MAC counter but they hired people that I know that don't know anything about makeup at all, they are just young and pretty. They even admit they don't know (or care) but the pay is good.  They are nice girls, don't get me wrong, but the manager there I also used to work with and she is clueless! She really just cares about image which is a shame, so I'd rather drive to the MAC store, then give her my $$$.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

How rude and uncalled for!  Don't they know you're supposed to be nice to the customer?  The gals at the MAC store in Mississauga, Ontario, at Square One are complete dolls!  I met them at the Estee Lauder employee sale in June.  I was there alone, and there were about 7 of them there, and since we had to all stand in line together for like 3 hours, they adopted me for the day.  Total sweethearts.  Ever SA should be like them!  Sorry you had such a horrible experience deathcabber!


----------



## Shanneran (Oct 18, 2005)

i think ive had good experiences at every mac store ive been to.. everyone in calgary has been a good experience for me.. except for market mall.. ive had three or four really bad experiences there which sucks because its really easy for me to get too.. and the ma's that ive talked to there are really uninformed about the product... but i really like going to chinook.. last time i was there i had like.. 5 people try to help me.. and walked out with a large handful of goodies i hadnt planned on buying (not that i need help)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

I always seem to make the mistake of going to a MAC counter or store whenever I'm dressed...comfortably, shall we say? As in not my best clothing, and I get the shit vibes too. They tend to want to pay attention to the trendy looking people. 

I'm really sorry to hear about all of your not-so-nice experiences. You'd think they'd figure out that being nice might score them some sales. Geez.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_I wonder if it's the newbies that act snobby as in 'look at ME, I'm working for MAC, bitch!' I'd think that a veteran MA is more laid-back as though they don't need to prove themselves. It's kinda like how people who aren't used to having real status are the ones who are insecure and therefore act stupid. Think: the new boss that everyone hates (this person just has to let you know that they are in charge) or the celebrities or wanna-bes who have only been around for 2 months and act like divas (think: Omarosa).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I can't really speak for any counter other than my own because for the most part, I've been treated nicely at *most* MAC stores and counter, but they know I work for MAC sooooo - common sense. However, those that I have had "problems" with (@ other counters (here in my region as well as NYC), as well as my own - before I worked there) were actually all veteran MA's that have been with the company for 5+ years. Not to say all veterans are rude, because they're most certainly not, but I find that newer people are more excited about everything and very willing to show anyone and everyone EVERYTHING that MAC has to offer. I myself am guilty of that. My manager has told me in the past that it's cool to be excited and share that with my customers, but at times I can overwhelm them because I show them too much stuff.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_I black too. Im not sure if thats the issue. But, it might be. Im young too though.. I look the college part. Folks may think you don't have alot of money to buy alot of stuff. But than when too Parish and Nicky Hilton wanna bees or Old people step up in the store they get full attention.

 But, this is in the LA PRO store mind you..its LA right like in hollywood..where major celeberties and rich folk shop. I saw the two Guys from Americas Next Top Model (the black one, and the one with the blond hair) shopping right next to mac so they could have went in there after I left._

 
You saw the people from Top Model?! Lucky!!! Haha, anyway I have also been treated rudely at a few MAC counters...but the one I go to in Valley Fair always has MAs asking me to be helped, and I really appreciate that. I have been completely ignored by an empty counter in a MAC in Hong Kong-might have been since I didn't look like I knew how to speak Chinese but still, and also this one counter the people treated me as if I was a 10 year old, talking to me in almost a babyish voice: I am young and sometimes look young for my age, but seriously, even at 15 or 16 you'd expect them to treat me as a young adult at least and not a kid.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 18, 2005)

And I should also add that for myself, race is never an issue. I tend to find that it's the girls that have the LV bag (that's probably a knock-off), nails done, holding a little dog ala - Paris Hilton who are super bitchy and will march right up to me "I need a chestnut lipliner" all while pursing their lips with attitude whereas someone that comes in without any makeup on, wearing sweats, jeans whatever! Just casual attire will buy at least $150 worth of stuff.

I'm sorry you ladies have had issues at some counters and stores, but we're not all like that! I swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just "shop around" for an MA you like who doesn't judge you by your attire, race or whatever. I'm not gonna make excuses for them, but they could just be having a bad day. However, if it happens more than once, I would talk to the manager. Don't write in to maccosmetics.com. It's not THAT serious. If the service doesn't improve after talking with the manager, then write in to the website.


----------



## Thumper (Oct 18, 2005)

Definately write in to the website and complain or call Consumer Communications to complain.

All Executives (all the high-high-higher ups) receive weekly reports with all complaints (and compliments). All Executive Regional Sales Directors and Managers also receive the report. They do get noticed.

But...because it's so easy to complain people neglect sometimes to give compliments when due, so don't forget to compliment an artist or any staff member as well. Those also get noticed.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_Are you talking about the london selfridges by any chance???? I went to the MAC counter there once, but they are so damn rude. I now shop at the counter in bank- all the MA are really sweet there, totally friendly and really helpful. If ur in london, u should check them out._

 
No it's the Selfridges in Birmingham the girls there are so rude.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I can't really speak for any counter other than my own because for the most part, I've been treated nicely at *most* MAC stores and counter, but they know I work for MAC sooooo - common sense. However, those that I have had "problems" with (@ other counters (here in my region as well as NYC), as well as my own - before I worked there) were actually all veteran MA's that have been with the company for 5+ years. Not to say all veterans are rude, because they're most certainly not, but I find that newer people are more excited about everything and very willing to show anyone and everyone EVERYTHING that MAC has to offer. I myself am guilty of that. My manager has told me in the past that it's cool to be excited and share that with my customers, but at times I can overwhelm them because I show them too much stuff._

 
Hmmm! Thanks for the insight. Now that I think about it, the MA that I really liked said that she had just gotten the job. I think she had been working for MAC for about a month but she had been in cosmetics for a while.
I would enjoy having a MA like you who was excited about helping me and about makeup in general, and not just hawking products. Your excitement would be infectious and would definitely keep me coming back.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, here is my take on the race part of it...I think that may have been a small part of my experience. I am white, and many of the customers as well as MUA's at this store were either black or latina. Where I live in Atlanta, racism is still extremly rampant and is an issue BOTH ways.This totally aggravates me because no one deserves to be treated differently because of their race. Now if I had been a rude, stuck up bitch, I totally would have deserved this. But I was really polite.
I also have noticed that I get treated differently because of how I dress sometimes which is usually pretty casual. Anyways, I will definetly say something next time so they know that what theyre doing is wrong. I know that I will probably be more aware of things the next time I go to MAC and make sure that I either help myself or find someone nice to help me. 
Thanks for everyone's responses. I feel better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will let you all know if I get a reply back from CS.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, I don't know why we wont say something. i have a big mouth and am bold. Don't make me feel bad for not knowing everything. I asked the lady for her advice on a color she said well its you thats wearing it NOT ME! I wanted to slap that trick right than and there, but I was in hollywood so I kept it cool. Thats why im taking all that ugly stuff I bought from here back. I told her I had extremely oily skiin and she gives me products that OILY SKIN PEOPLE SHOULDN'T USE!

But, I do think its about socio-economic status. They spend more time with you if you have more money or they assume you have more money.

But, Im going to really stop relying on them for help. I have to step up my make up game. I know what colors I want. I have all the help of you lovely people on her with oil products, good bases, excellent foundations..So, Im going to be polite..but just get me my cotton candy paint, amber lights, and swimming...haha Of course I wouldn't say it mean.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 18, 2005)

I usually have very good experiences at my counter...I've been going there for almost six years, so they all know me and are very sweet to me, so I'm very lucky for that, and in general, I'm not too bothered by the MAs when I go out of town or go to the suburban malls to their counters.  However, within a span of three years, I went to the Georgetown store in DC a few times on trips, and I was, shall we say, less than impressed.  Everyone stands around and doesn't approach customers, and once I actually chased one of them around the store to get her to help me!  I wanted a bunch of stuff, and when I told her what I wanted, it was like she was pissed that I didn't want her advice on anything.  Then she took my stuff to the register, didn't say anything, and walked away, with no one else there to ring me up!  ALL my experiences in that store were similarly horrible, and I know many other people who have gone there and had the same problems.  I allow for people to have bad days, or for me to misinterpret their behavior, or a number of other problems, but what the hell goes on in Georgetown???  It's like the bitch bus just pulled up there and dropped everyone off!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel pretty fotunate. I always get a pretty nice reception at the MAC counters,..(like SonRisa has mentioned, I am one of those that have a bad day,.. walk in dressed in sh*tty clothes cuz I am feeling bad and tell them to fix me then if they do my makeup nice or show me nice things,..share the MAC love, then I have dropped about $200 at least before when I went to buy just wipes.) though once I did have someone give me some lip and I did put her in her place nicely and everything was fine after that. But usually all the MA's around here are pretty nice. We have a Nordies counter, a freestanding, and an Ayres counter. I find that the freestanding and Nordies are usually nicer than Ayres. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that they seem better trained more into the whole MAC thing at the other places though,.. not so much as attitude. I think enjoying your counter is about finding that MA that best suits you also,.. I have 2 or so that I really gravitate towards and they tend to be the more eccentric,... unfortunately,. and I could kick myself,...John got promoted away from me,....maybe I shouldn't have bragged on him to MAC so much. (Ladies, if you do chose to complain online, make sure that you also give praise too, they take that seriously also!)


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a few stores around me and I have not had a good experience at any of them. The MA's look at you like you are an alien when you walk in and forget about asking them questions because they are all so busy either talking to each other or working on someone's makeup. I've even made an appt to have my makeup done for the holidays and the lady that was doing my makeup just seemed like she was horrified to be doing my makeup, like I had a disease or something and then they expect you to want to pay for the items like what they did to you made you a human being. I would rather purchase my items online than to go to a store.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_. . . I think that has a lot to do with the fact that they seem better trained more into the whole MAC thing at the other places though,.. not so much as attitude._

 
PBI - We're all trained exactly the same. Aside from freelancers who don't go to "Update" or "Basic" like we do. However even then, most of the freelancers in my region are former MAC employees who couldn't continue to work the crazy retail shifts.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_ but just get me my cotton candy paint,_

 

umm.. canton candy...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i'm really fortunate that i;ve never had a bad experience at a counter, freestanding or pro store. mind u i do know all of the ma's at the counters and stores i frequent, but even when i travel (ALOT) and go to other locations, they're never mean or rude or bitchy to me.. it;'s a good thing too cos i would hate to have to unleash the beast that lies within! lol


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, so lots of people seem to have had this experience then. So are we all on crack or something for going back?!?! Should we continue doing so with our heads down and wallets out, should we boycott, or should we just buy from the website? Anyways, I think we all know the answer to that...heads down and wallets out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK!


----------



## Essjica (Oct 18, 2005)

I've only been to one MAC counter..and that's the one at my Macy's. They're really nice there and really helpful. Especially the guys. I find the manager the grumpiest one of them all but she's usually nice too.


----------



## NJDes (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that so many people have had bad experiences with MAs. I've only been to 2 counters both in a Macy's. The girls in the PA counter are helpful but I like the girls in the Lawrenceville, NJ counter better. They seem more peppy and excited about everything.  And my favorite MA is at this counter. She was the biggest help when I first got into MAC and is still as helpful as the first time I stepped to the counter.


----------



## Glow (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow! What a terrible experience,
I'm thankful that the MAs i've seen are nice, even when i go there looking terrible (like today, my job stressed me out to an extent where I didn't feel like primping this morning. and i slept in so i had greasy hair...). Like for instance there was this MA ive never seen before and we went into a conversation about how the holiday lines are pretty fab this year


 Quote:

  i think ive had good experiences at every mac store ive been to.. everyone in calgary has been a good experience for me.. except for market mall.. ive had three or four really bad experiences there which sucks because its really easy for me to get too.. and the ma's that ive talked to there are really uninformed about the product... but i really like going to chinook.. last time i was there i had like.. 5 people try to help me.. and walked out with a large handful of goodies i hadnt planned on buying (not that i need help)  
 
Really? Market Mall? I've had nothing but good from there


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 19, 2005)

*let's hear about some GREAT mac experiences please!*

I know we've all had our baad retail times, but i'd love to hear about the good service you've gotten from the stores. I work for one and I know that I give 110% to each and every customer ( regardless of how many people are in the store). AS for my  peers at the store, I know they all do the same. We absolutely love doing makeovers and usually even ask people to sit down so that we can chat, help them out, and get to know them as friends. I would love to hear about things like that. I know there has to be some nice, talented MA's out there.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 19, 2005)

*haha Adding to the fun! *

I was at Nordstrom the other day when I saw some FULL (like to the top) MAC sample jars filled with pigment. They had just done their glitter bar and so they had some pigments. The SA comes over and is like, "Can I help you?" I ask her if I could get some samples of the pigments, she takes the filled jars of pigments away and tersely mumbles ok in the way that was obviously, "I don't want to". As she was filling up mine she mutters that she was filling them up for herself and there aren't many jars left. I was said that's fine and I asked for a few colors. She generously gave me 1/16 of a tsp. . ..When I gave them to my friend (cuz I already had the colors, just no jars) she was like, wth. .? And I explained what happened. I had even gone back to ask if they had Damzel and she barely glanced at me and said they sold out while continuing to talk to the other SA. WOW. I like Nordstrom but the MAC MAs there are always soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo rude! And last time they color matched me as a NW20 when I use NC40 foundation which matches perfectly. OK, no more ranting. haha


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 19, 2005)

OK ok, but I went to the MAC freestanding store at the same mall and one of the nice MAs gave me an invitation to the unveiling of Ornamentalism (which was tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), before the whole Nordstrom thing. haha I had a blast and my friend who got stiffed on the pigments did too. *laughs* It ain't all bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You really can't blame MAC for the bad service. It's like blaming the waiters for slow food. It's not like they are the ones who cook it. MAC is good, some of their MAs are just bad.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 19, 2005)

In years past, I've had good luck at our local Dillards, but remember a time I wanted/needed some stuff but the 2 women at the counter were doing their own primping and visiting & basically ignored me.  I've also noticed haughty attitudes at different counters, esp. elsewhere (larger cities), which I don't understand.  These are people who have no idea what I do for a living, how much money I have to spend or how many charge cards are in my purse, and I have no idea how they do their "profiling" to decide whether I'm worthy of them drawing themself away from the mirror or visiting with the other clerk to come be friendly to me.

The girls at the MAC counter there are VERY nice, and one even started getting me a sample of Provence pigment when she heard me raving about it to the other girl, but she'd missed me saying that I had it & had also hoarded it!  She was so sweet!  They've helped me with the ton of empty plastic I brought in for free lipsticks, and stood at the lipsticks to help me find colors and suggest some....and it wasn't going to be a sale, it was for my free lipsticks.  They're just great.

I have had conversation in the past when I bought something at a counter where the woman said someone had trained her not to judge a customer by how they look or how they're dressed when they walk up.  If someone can't look me in the face because I look unpolished to them, how do they handle it if someone has a disability or disfigurement?  All the customers aren't going to be supermodels, and if someone just buys one eyeshadow occasionally because it makes them feel good, even if they don't wear it "right" or seem educated about makeup, it's still making their day to get that eyeshadow! *s*


----------



## vampygirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Interesting to read that we all have had some type of issue with MAC. Count me on on that one:

I work in a city and there is a Marshall Field's right next to my office. I stop there regularly to go to the MAC counter.  I had recently enabled a co-worker and she wanted to check out lipglass since she liked the one I had. I took her over to the MAC counter and there were 3 very snotty bitchy girls there who ignored us and would not help us at all. This happened to me before, but I felt bady for her since she wanted to buy something and they were so rude.  So when we got back to work I wrote MAC a nasty letter saying how I had spent LOTS of money there and these 3 girls (and there IS one great guy there) behaved like bitches and I was not pleased.  I got a letter back with free stuff.  About 3 weeks later, those girls were no longer there and were replaced with 2 super cool girls and the same guy. 

Since then, my friends and I have visited and have had great experiences. They know us and know I'll be in tomorrow to get some Holiday stuff and it's been great.  

Definitely voice your opinion. No one deserves treatment like that!


----------



## sigwing (Oct 19, 2005)

Vampy, I love your description of having "enabled" a co-worker to get hooked on the MAC counter with you! *s*  Congratulations to her on her new addiction!

It's always good to write to a company!  Esp. when you get results....and free stuff!


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 19, 2005)

How rude! I'm so sorry that happened to you, there is nothing worse than snotty customer service reps.  I'd go to another mac counter thats for sure.


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 24, 2005)

vampy, good for you. everyone deserves great service! and why can't people just give a smile and be willing to help. if it brightens up someones day, that's an amazing feeling.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 24, 2005)

why must MAs be such bitches?  it's like because they're an MA, they think they're better than the world and it gives them a right to be nasty to other people.  i'm sorry you had such a terrible experience.


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Some MAs are just like that. I have had interactions similar to that a couple of times. I dont know why they think they are all high and mighty. Please! Anyways, I'm glad there's another MAC nearby so you don't have to go there again. Also glad you contacted CS about it, did you get her name?


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

Didnt get her name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still waiting to hear back from CS!


----------



## brooke (Oct 24, 2005)

*yet another bad MAC experience*

I went to the dowtown chicago mac- i drove 2 1/2 hours there because i dont get to go often- this was a birthday present to go to mac and get a few things.

the guy ended up putting still life instead of bare canvas in my bag. and though he asked for my name at the time of check out, he put my purchase under the WRONG name. i realized the wrong name on my recept a few hours later so i went back- he pretty much shooed me out of the store and said, "it doesnt matter, and holiday stuff doesnt even count" i bought the trend eye palette. it really makes me mad i didnt get the purchase put under MY name, and i have the wrong paint to boot.

should i call the store and speak to a manager, or who should i contact?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

The store manager would be your best bet, yes.  If you get no joy there then try contacting customer services via the website.


----------



## colormust (Oct 24, 2005)

i would contact the manager......if it was upseting to you, they sould know

**bastards**


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

oh wow... it sucks that ur bday present turned out so much crappier than u expected. i would def contact the manager... if that doesnt work def contact customer service on the mac website and tell them the store that caused yu problems and if you have a name to drop, even better. people like that give MAC a bad name!!!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

I heard back from CS just now. Basically they said how sorry they are and that they hope they wont lose my business. Im glad that they at least wrote me back to say that!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_I went to the dowtown chicago mac- i drove 2 1/2 hours there because i dont get to go often- this was a birthday present to go to mac and get a few things.

the guy ended up putting still life instead of bare canvas in my bag. and though he asked for my name at the time of check out, he put my purchase under the WRONG name. i realized the wrong name on my recept a few hours later so i went back- he pretty much shooed me out of the store and said, "it doesnt matter, and holiday stuff doesnt even count" i bought the trend eye palette. it really makes me mad i didnt get the purchase put under MY name, and i have the wrong paint to boot.

should i call the store and speak to a manager, or who should i contact?_

 

I have to ask what counter. Was this state street or water tower? I know some people can have an ego and we are really trying to work on that in this region. We got some new people in town who are trying to make sure that customer service comes before artistry.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sorry about that horrible Ma, hun.  I know a lot who are snobby to my mum (Poor mum doesn't know a thing about makeup, but loves it anyway!), and she usually tells me how stupid she feels going in there.  But I feel like a lot of them are VERY uneducated, and barely know the names of any shades of a product.  I asked for a blush in 'Dollymix' one time, and the Ma kind of just stood there looking stupid for a moment.  And then took about 5 minutes to find it.  I've had other experiences as well, but thankfully none of them have been straight out rude to me or my mum - Just snobby and kind of have the attitude like they're better than everyone. 

I'm glad that CS at least wrote back to you.


----------



## swaly (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had both the incredibly helpful and cute and the unenthusiastic, bored and hateful...and I have to say that while the nice ones are definitely more pleasant to work with, it doesn't really matter to me. I do all my research about the products I want before I go in, I look at them, make my decision, purchase and leave. I usually know more about the names and products than the people there, anyhow. (Not an attack against all MAs, just a commentary on the ones I've had––they're always confused about what I mean by "skinfinish" or they always mispronounce the names....) And I really don't trust anyone else to do makeup on me according to my exacting standards. I know that probably makes me sound uptight, but there's really no one else I'd rather have do my makeup than me!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

can i jsut say that from working in retail i know that some associates dont want to help anyone because they figure certain people who walk in the store (or to the counter) are just there to dick around and probably wont buy anything or end up only buying one item. my boyfriend works @ a sunglass store and you can jsut sit in there and try on sunglasses all day and never buy anything. so some people get annoyed and woudl rather help someone that they think will make them a sale


i think that's F'd up but that what happens.  BUT speaking of bad experiences - i went to the mac counter at the nordstroms by me and the girl behidn the counter was kind of snotty but whatever i let it slide. first i said i wanted what christina aguilera had in her viva glam pic and the girl giggled a lil bit and made a comment about how thats a lotta stuff.. kinda ridiculous or osmething liek that

ok thanks - i wasnt asking for her opinion but clearly she felt it absolutly necessary to share it with me.. ANYWAY i told her about how i love pigments and she said that they were having the halloween event soon and to stop by. so i said hey.. thats pretty awesome - how bout you sign me up and i'll come get my face done and buy whatever it is you put on... 

talka bout how the girl NEVER put my name down NEVER called me.. i ended up being there during the event - i didnt even say anythign to her but i fanagled my way to get my ass in a chair and get my stuff done. needless to say i bought all of what the MA Put on me which ended up being about $330.  (not including what i tipped him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

WELL the next day i got my glory - i went back and thanked her for being so kind to put me on the schedule and she jsut said .. ohhhh thast right yeah i guess i forgot

to wich i responded "yeah that sucks.. you work off of commission right?" she replied yes.. and i said "wow thats too bad because i purchased about $330 worth of stuff" 

the bitch's mouth DROPPED - i felt soo good lol then she tried to make me feel stupid she goes "wow i guess your gonan need one of the stands to hold all that makeup then"  but i gave her a snotty reply and said "oo do you guys sell those??" 

stupid girl - she coudl have been my best friend.. too bad!

sorry for venting lol i just hate when i get treated like that


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 15, 2006)

SOME of them can be really bitchy. I capitalized SOME because a lotttt of the MAC MUA's i know are super super nice. But then you get the bad few that are just horrible.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Jan 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 16, 2006)

just think of it this way, people can be bitter, in ANY profession. we've all dealt with people who just shouldn't be working with other people, unfortunately MAC has a few of those employees too. all i suggest is, next time, you're right, say something. you have a right to call someone out for making you feel stupid, regardless of how "elite" they think they are. honestly, i'm a bitch, i would have been like, "it seems like they'll hire anyone here with your attitude" but yeah, defend yourself!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 30, 2006)

The Mac Counter in Adelaide is awesome, I've only shown my face like twice (I know that majorly sux but I'm so broke right now and no credit card :'( ) and they're always so friendly and helpful. Last time, the chick was so nice, she checked prices on about 5 things I asked for, told me all about the back2mac stuff, gave me a Lingerie postcard was very forward and willing to give me the pro store number in Syd/Mel and told me who to ask for etc etc,  Awesome... Can't wait til' I get my payout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* cha ching goes the MAC register! *


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 30, 2006)

i really dislike going to the MAC counter at Macy's at Herald Sq. NY, it's forever so crowded and the MA's are snotty as they can be. i was there the other day and a girl approached me to ask if i needed any help. So i was told her i wanted to try Sharp Beige and Hug Me. She gave me a blank look and went "Huh?" So i repeated...*Sharp Beige* + *Hug Me*. And she's like..."I KNOW! But what are _THEY_? Eyeshadow or lipgloss or something else?" i was thinking, you gotta be kidding me. i told her they were lipsticks, so she went over to the lippie area and seached for them. Came back, and told me she found Hug Me but they don't have Sharp Beige. :goofy:

Err...i pointed over to the Catherine display and told her Sharp Beige is from that collection. i mean...HOW COULD YOU NOT KNOW?! i tested both on my lips, one color on each half and she couldn't even tell the difference. Then she's like, oh yeah...now that you've mentioned it i can see one is pinker than the other :roll:

i ended up not getting Sharp Beige because it was so similar to Hug Me that i can't justify getting it. But i wanted to exchange my Elegant Peach lipgloss that i bought few days before that because it had a huge nick on the gold cap. i didn't realize until i got home and took it out of the box (i should've checked when i bought it). i know i know...i'm probably nit picky about the casing but the nick really bothered me, besides it was a collector's item for me. i didn't even use the lipgloss yet, i just wanted to exchange for another exact one, but in better condition. The girl that was helping me scoffed, walked me to the manager and he's like "M'aam, we can't let you exchange everything because the cap has a dent, i don't control how the products come from the factory. The lipgloss inside the tube is just FINE!" i mean i totally understand if he was nice about it, but he was rolling his eyes the whole time and giving me this snotty attitude about exchanging which made me felt like crap.

Given how much we consumers spend on MAC, i don't think i deserve that type of treatment. i was merely asking for an exchange, i don't always expect a YES, but if they can't do it...at least be nice. i won't be stopping by that MAC counter ever again.


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoinksta* 
_i really dislike going to the MAC counter at Macy's at Herald Sq. NY, it's forever so crowded and the MA's are snotty as they can be. i was there the other day and a girl approached me to ask if i needed any help. So i was told her i wanted to try Sharp Beige and Hug Me. She gave me a blank look and went "Huh?" So i repeated...*Sharp Beige* + *Hug Me*. And she's like..."I KNOW! But what are THEY? Eyeshadow or lipgloss or something else?" i was thinking, you gotta be kidding me. i told her they were lipsticks, so she went over to the lippie area and seached for them. Came back, and told me she found Hug Me but they don't have Sharp Beige. :goofy:

Err...i pointed over to the Catherine display and told her Sharp Beige is from that collection. i mean...HOW COULD YOU NOT KNOW?! i tested both on my lips, one color on each half and she couldn't even tell the difference. Then she's like, oh yeah...now that you've mentioned it i can see one is pinker than the other :roll:

i ended up not getting Sharp Beige because it was so similar to Hug Me that i can't justify getting it. But i wanted to exchange my Elegant Peach lipgloss that i bought few days before that because it had a huge nick on the gold cap. i didn't realize until i got home and took it out of the box (i should've checked when i bought it). i know i know...i'm probably nit picky about the casing but the nick really bothered me, besides it was a collector's item for me. i didn't even use the lipgloss yet, i just wanted to exchange for another exact one, but in better condition. The girl that was helping me scoffed, walked me to the manager and he's like "M'aam, we can't let you exchange everything because the cap has a dent, i don't control how the products come from the factory. The lipgloss inside the tube is just FINE!" i mean i totally understand if he was nice about it, but he was rolling his eyes the whole time and giving me this snotty attitude about exchanging which made me felt like crap.

Given how much we consumers spend on MAC, i don't think i deserve that type of treatment. i was merely asking for an exchange, i don't always expect a YES, but if they can't do it...at least be nice. i won't be stopping by that MAC counter ever again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate the MACYS counter on 34th..if u go up to the juniors section on the 3rd floor they are less crowded and much nicer..also if u do happen to go again to the downstairs counter ask for Donovan..hes a doll and sweet to everyone no matter what..im like why do these bitches act like hot shit esp @ bloomingdales..i just laugh cuz @ the end of the day ur still in fuckin retail makeup or no makeup..so BLAH (yes i can be an elitist bitch too lol but only to the snarky ones)..I get great service from Soho and the Pro Store..im friends with the MA's ..so its nice but some of them look @ me funny but whatever..im cool with 3 or 4 of the MA's so i give em presents when i can from my job..movie passes or concert tickets..i look out for them but the bitchy ones can go take a seat..ill be quick to cut them up too..


----------



## wheresmytea (Jan 31, 2006)

The service at my local Mac counter is very hit and miss.  Even when they are serving me they hardly ever make eye contact and seem very bored.  One girl was nice, and put me down on their VIP list, but I don't really know what this means.    I've gone there heaps of times and just been ignored so I've left.  Unfortunately this is the only Mac counter in Perth so I don't have the option of going to another counter.  I get much better service from the Chanel counter.


----------



## Glow (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had bad experiences at Chinook.


----------



## whosheis (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_I hate the MACYS counter on 34th..if u go up to the juniors section on the 3rd floor they are less crowded and much nicer..also if u do happen to go again to the downstairs counter ask for Donovan..hes a doll and sweet to everyone no matter what..im like why do these bitches act like hot shit esp @ bloomingdales..i just laugh cuz @ the end of the day ur still in fuckin retail makeup or no makeup..so BLAH (yes i can be an elitist bitch too lol but only to the snarky ones)..I get great service from Soho and the Pro Store..im friends with the MA's ..so its nice but some of them look @ me funny but whatever..im cool with 3 or 4 of the MA's so i give em presents when i can from my job..movie passes or concert tickets..i look out for them but the bitchy ones can go take a seat..ill be quick to cut them up too.._

 
lol and I always wondered why I have this feeling of dread every single time I go to that counter :x Even though it is a faster route going home, I still like walking around the city lol. 

Goes back to either Pro store or my friend at the Green Acres counter.


----------



## pale blue (Jan 31, 2006)

Herald Square is pretty disappointing. It seems that most are there just for the glory of working for MAC. I'm sure much of the attitudes are overlooked since it is a multi-million dollar counter for Macy's/MAC. 

All I can say is I'd much rather take my business to the Pro store.


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Herald Square is pretty disappointing. It seems that most are there just for the glory of working for MAC. I'm sure much of the attitudes are overlooked since it is a multi-million dollar counter for Macy's/MAC. 

All I can say is I'd much rather take my business to the Pro store._

 

Ask for donovan he is the sweetest MA at that Macys counter and hes just fabulous..ive been going to him for like 6 years and he is the only one i will let ring me up cuz none of the other bitches deserve my sale..
and bloomingdales?!! dont get me started those are the snottiest bitches to ever hit the earth and the makeup is not even hot..lol im quick o tear a bitch up..


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL guess i opened up a can of worms when i mentioned Macy's MAC on 34th. Their MA's truly suck, half of the time they don't know what they're talking about (bad makeup on themselves), and know zilch about MAC products. i don't know what gives them the position to be snotty.

Now i usually just get my MAC stuff from gloss.com or mac online. If i need to test any colors, i'll just go to a nearby counter. But they certainly won't be getting any of my business at Macy's! Maybe i'll hit up the pro store with _Whosheis_ one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_Ask for donovan he is the sweetest MA at that Macys counter and hes just fabulous..ive been going to him for like 6 years and he is the only one i will let ring me up cuz none of the other bitches deserve my sale..
and bloomingdales?!! dont get me started those are the snottiest bitches to ever hit the earth and the makeup is not even hot..lol im quick o tear a bitch up.._


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_and though he asked for my name at the time of check out, he put my purchase under the WRONG name._

 
This happened to me twice at the same MAC store (Uptown, Minneapolis, MN).  My name's Elizabeth, but they put it down as 'Amy' and 'Jess'.  They butchered my last name, even though I spelled it out and it's only six letters.  I've had other issues with that location, so now I just go to the Marshall Field's store downtown.  Someone upthread mentioned going there with a co-worker, I think.


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_
I wonder if it's the newbies that act snobby as in 'look at ME, I'm working for MAC, bitch!'_

 
Yeah, I don't get why they act like they are all high and mighty. I mean, they are working retail! Big whoop!  It's not like they are a MA working with high profile models/actors, Or doing the m/u for photoshoots for a magazine.  It's not like they are a celebrity or have a real impressive job like being a doctor. (no excuse anyway even if they were in those fields, but still! I mean, come on, lmao! It's like you want to say, "get off that imaginary petistal you b!tch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello! Retail!)

no offense to anyone in retail. Nothing wrong with retail. I am just saying this about the nasty people who think they are all that, that work in retail, that's all.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 10, 2006)

omg my town that i live in is so small i know like every damn girl that works at the mac counter its kinda funny....i love them but yea my first time i went to the pro store in vegas was awsome it was like make up class the lady spent like 40 minutes with me and my friend teaching us everything about all of the pro products it was awsome...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAC Store On Spring St In NYC Is Sooo Awesome And Amazing.  I Went To The Culture Bloom Event There This Past Monday And Talk About Friendly, Helpful And Loving People.  They Were All Definitely It I Have Yet To Check Out The Pro Store But I Will Definitely Be Doing Business With The Spring Street Store (Being That I Am A Newbie Myself With MAC LOL). All Of The MA's There Rock Hard!


----------



## Summer (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_The MAC Store On Spring St In NYC Is Sooo Awesome And Amazing.  I Went To The Culture Bloom Event There This Past Monday And Talk About Friendly, Helpful And Loving People.  They Were All Definitely It I Have Yet To Check Out The Pro Store But I Will Definitely Be Doing Business With The Spring Street Store (Being That I Am A Newbie Myself With MAC LOL). All Of The MA's There Rock Hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, that MAC store is so friendly. The pro store that is basically around the corner from there is rude.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Feb 10, 2006)

I went to my local mac store in summer of 2004. I was recovering from an accident and was in a wheelchair at the time. My mom tried to wheel me in the store but got yelled at because it was "the wrong door. No one came to help us with the doors, or even asked to help us. When we finally got in, we were ignored and I couldnt see any of the displays. I could have complained but it wasnt worth it to me and I only go to nordy's mac counters now. That is my only real complaint with mac!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summer* 
_I agree, that MAC store is so friendly. The pro store that is basically around the corner from there is rude._

 
I Thought That The Pro Store Was On 5th Avenue I Want To Go There Too Because I Have My Pro Card.  I Can Use My Pro Card In Spring Street Store But I Would Still Like To Check Out The Pro Store Too


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 10, 2006)

I have only been to a MAC store twice since we don't have one tin town and both trips were great! They are just the nicest, that's why I always order via phone from this store. Anyway, I wanted to order some eyeshadows and they were out of velvet moss. I couldn't wait so I called the store in Berlin and orderd my stuff. First it took a week and not 2 days like the other store and when the package arrived it WASN'T a package at all!!!! they just wraped the e/s in Kleenex and put it in a piece of paper that they put together with a stapler!!! Hello??? This is not professional!! and they charged 10$ for shipping while the other store only charges 5. I still can't believe they did that, it's so unprofessional.


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 11, 2006)

That is so wrong! those ma's should be fired!
I mean everyone is just going into MAC stores with the intent to look around for new colors or even just insipiration for new looks and usually with the intent to buy as well.

I had this bad experience with a MA in a new york city soho store....they were so rude, they totally ignored me and a friend and we are totally MAC addicts, oh well too bad because we ended up going to the pro store and spending tons with an Ma that actually took the time to give us some service.


----------



## floweryu (Mar 14, 2006)

*MAC in DC*

I must say that I am really disappointed with MAC in Georgetown in DC. I live in the area and I frequent the stores in Georgetown, Pentagon City (pro) and Nordstrom in PC. The one in Georgetown is the worst of all. No matter how many people there are, the employees just don't care. This Saturday I spent about 20min just waiting to be served although a lot of people seemed to be walking around. Finally when I actually managed to get a person to talk to she seemed so disappointed she actually had to do something. I wanted to buy some vivid colours for spring, but she just took a couple of eyeshadows out and put a sample on my hand and said "this could look nice". I just had the feelingI should get out of her way. Then I had to wait for more than 10min to get NW15 concealer because they were not able to locate it! I ALWAYS get disappointed when I go there, only once I had nice experience. On the contrary, the Pro store in Pentagon City is the best. Everybody is so kind and helpful, the store is more vibrant and lots of fun. The one in Nordstrom used to be awesome as well but it seems something happened since Christmas and now they moved the counter and 2 weeks ago they had only 2 people working there, not really caring about anything.


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had a couple of bad experiences. When I very first went to go try MAC I only knew about the Smolder eye pencil and wanted to try it. The girl just kinda looked at me with a foul look on her face and reluctantly dipped and sharpened the pencil. I just lined my eyes with it, tossed it back at her and said "K thanks". There were a few more times when I went in as still new to MAC and didn't get GREAT service, but it wasn't terrible.

Now most of the MAs know me but there are some that don't and judge me because I live in sweats and a hoodie and I always go makeup less and wear glasses on my days off, but they're not bad about it. They just follow me around trying to push everything and anything on me telling me it would be "so pretty" on me. The other MAs know that I hate that and am more likely to spend more money if they just give me a little break and let me figure out what colors I want on my own. When I can't decide I ask them for suggestions.


I feel bad though because once I was a bad customer. When I went in for my first make over my now favorite artist worked on me. She totally got me and my style and did an awesome job. I didn't know anything about tipping or that I had to buy anything so I didn't give her a thing. I was just going in there to see how I liked it. I told her this and she was still very graceful and drew me up a complete chart with everything she used and wrote in pointers on how to use it myself. She was even honest with me and told me which MAC brushes weren't so great and where I could find a better, cheaper alternative (Japonesque). I owe my love for make up and a lot of what I've learned to her.
She mostly travels and freelances now so I rarely get to see her, but I'm constantly looking for her so I can give her big sales and like a $10 tip ontop of it for what she did for me 2 or 3 years ago haha.


----------



## kannan (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Pixie* 
_ive noticed at the mac store that they will help all the white people first and then help me (im indian) even if Ive been there way before everyone else._

 

I'm indian too and have the same experience! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Hidden (May 16, 2006)

something like that happend to me today.. i went in there.. and tons of people were standing around the eyeshadows and i couldnt get in there to see and i wasnt about to wait all day for them to move elsewhere and chat since half of them wernt even looking.. so i walked around the counter and this guy says "i think you might get a better look at them around the desk" in a rude voice.. people can be so ignorant and rude at times.


----------



## meihwa (May 16, 2006)

I have to say as time goes on, I am becoming more disappointed in MAC customer service at the counters and stores.  When I have time to shop, it is usually on my day off and I don't feel like dressing up or wearing makeup because I want to give my skin a break.  If I am treated differently when I go into a store not "made up", I walk right back out and go to another store.  I have also found that employees at Nordstrom are rushing me to buy and pay so they can move on to the next customer to make as much commission as they can. If I am dressed comfortably with no makeup, I have to seek help because no one offers, no exaggeration (at Nordstrom.)  When I find a great MA at a store or a counter, they have not stayed around because they either move on or get promoted.  Because of these continued experiences, I order 90% online because I don't want to have someone else ruin my "MAC" day.


----------



## bebs (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_I agree about the LA Pro Store, I used to go there every weekend to just look around and play, but some of the girls/guys there are just too snobby for me. I do have to admit the Mgr. there is wonderful and about 3-4 of the girls there are great too. Other than that, I'll stick to my store down here in the "OC". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow really you guys had that problem.. I've been going there for like a year and havent had one problem they are all so nice to me, doesnt matter if I'm wearing a full face or makeup or totally tomboy


----------



## ShirleyK (May 16, 2006)

I had a bad experience too... I went to my local MAC store and the MA was damn bloody rude... then I had my complaint written to MAC CS website...

After a couple of weeks the local Retail Manager write an email to me and apologized even took me out for lunch and gave me some Holiday Pallettes to make me feel comfortable...

Then I didn't shop for MAC for a year, after I found Specktra, I went back to MAC again and I didn't see that MA anymore ...


----------



## Miss World (Jun 12, 2006)

this thread soooo reminded me of a couple of bad experiences @ M.A.C !! I hate those rude MA's they seem to hire all the time, and the good ones are let go! :| 

the other day I went to a MAC store @ one of the malls we have here, and the girl thought she was some Christina-look-a-like !! honestly if I didn't need what I was buying, I would have made a fuss and asked for a manager... the store was almost empty, expcept for me and my sister!! and she totaly acted like I was bugging her with asking her to get the stuff for me!! then another MA came along and I asked for her help and she was awesome.. kinda felt better but then when i went to the counter to pay, that first one gave me the worst treatment I could ever imagine @ a MAC store, and then almost went crazy when she saw the other girl giving me some mascara thingies (the disposable ones) cuz I mentioned to her earlier that I actually like using them to brush my lashes and stuff, so she was just being nice... so the rude one goes with a loud "oh my gawd"-ish tone and that i'm so special act, and said "I can't believe she did that again" while holding the mascara thingies and practically throwing them into the bag :S

my sister kept calming me down but i would never ever go to that store again.... now i deal with a different store in a different city cuz i moved ^_^ but the girls there are AWESOME! sometimes I just go there for the fun of it and they know me! 


ok, sorry i blabbed ^_^ but i had to get that story off my chest!!


----------



## maxcat (Jun 12, 2006)

I've gone to counters all sweaty-tourist in other countries where I don't know the artists and been positively snubbed and given filthy looks... And I'm a freaking MMA!!! I've actually left stores I wanted to look at because I couldn't take the cold glare... and I"m supposed to be on holiday!
These stories make me sad, but I also know there are some pretty immature "all about me" flakes out there... none at my counter but lord, I've witnessed them! I mean, it's *makeup* fer god's sake. Not sure where the attitude comes from, but the nice MMA's hate it as much as you do...  
But have faith... if their manager doesn't get them, Karma will.


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jun 12, 2006)

almost 100% of the time i go to either my local-ish freestanding store about 20 mins away or a macy's or nordstrom counter i get ignored. It is because i am 19 years old. They assume anyone who is not older is going to play around with the stuff and walk out, little do they know like many of u here on specktra i am a MAC addict and i intend to buy quite alot. I've stormed out of the freestanding store the last 2 times in a row because after 20 mins of standing there and trying to get help, no one would help. I did recieve good service once at the nordstroms counter but they didnt seem very knowledgable of the products...like i was trying to buy SFF foundation and she applied NW 15 or whichever is supposed to be for pink skintones and i turned YELLOW she's like hmm i dont know why that happend...could is possibly be because im an NC 15 lol It almost makes me not want to buy from MAC anymore but i know that i still will, later this week i plan on buying some stuff and i actually dread going,im hoping this time i can actually get any sort of help.


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 13, 2006)

i've only had one bad experience @ a MAC store. it was in a department store when I was on holiday in London England. I stood with a few eyeshadows and 2 pigments in my hand, looking to buy them... and all the girls behind the counter were busy fussing over one of the girl's new extensions in her hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stood and waited for a few minutes, even made eye contact with one of the girls, but by the time one of them rolled her eyes at me and made her way over, i put the make up down and walked away. 

too late.

i came back to calgary a week later and purchased everything (but the pigments) from the Bay where the girls there rock my world.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 13, 2006)

Recently, a friend of mine loved "Coygirl" blush on me so much that she wanted her own. She went to the MAC counter in a local department store and asked for "Coygirl," and was flatly told, "No! No, that's not for you!" My friend and I have similar, though not identical, coloring. She walked out without spending a dime and ordered "Coygirl" online using a free ship code I passed along. Heh, heh!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 13, 2006)

MAC seems to be its own worst enemy. Rude, uppity salespeople, fabulous products that are discontinued for no apparent reason....
If their stuff wasn't so downright magical, they'd go bankrupt!
Good thing their website is so user-friendly.
I can still feed my addiction through it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

their website pisses me off because it's so slooooooow.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank You, God, for the MAC website!
Although, I must say, there have been times when I've chatted online with a MA and got the distinct impression that I was more familiar with the products than she was!
How lame is that?


----------



## cno64 (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought it was my computer/connection that's slow, but maybe not...........
What I do is when I see something I think I want, I check it out here and/or at MUA, then buy it on eBay because by then if it's any good MAC has yanked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, after researching a product, I order it online, because there's nobody to argue with me, and in a few days I have it!
There have been very few disappointments, and more than a few SLAM-DUNKS!
And there's very often a free ship promo going on.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

the site itself is slow.
and I really want these piggies.
and husband has the checkcard.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_No it's the Selfridges in Birmingham the girls there are so rude._

 
I'm afraid i gotta disgree with you there. I've bought a couple MAC items from there over the course of 2 years and each time, the MA were lovely to me and guided what e/s suited me etc..


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_Recently, a friend of mine loved "Coygirl" blush on me so much that she wanted her own. She went to the MAC counter in a local department store and asked for "Coygirl," and was flatly told, "No! No, that's not for you!" My friend and I have similar, though not identical, coloring. She walked out without spending a dime and ordered "Coygirl" online using a free ship code I passed along. Heh, heh!_

 
Ridiculous! Do they not understand they're pushing customers away from buying their product when they do that!? Makes me so mad..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoHeartc0rex3* 
_Ridiculous! Do they not understand they're pushing customers away from buying their product when they do that!? Makes me so mad.._

 
Their concern is that the customer isn't well researched and won't like the product, therefore  they're *trying* to satisfy the customer.


The SA's approach was definitely not right, however, I see where they're coming from, having worked a similar job.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Their concern is that the customer isn't well researched and won't like the product, therefore  they're *trying* to satisfy the customer.


The SA's approach was definitely not right, however, I see where they're coming from, having worked a similar job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cno64 said that her friend wanted the blush after previously trying it on, if you read correctly..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoHeartc0rex3* 
_Cno64 said that her friend wanted the blush after previously trying it on, if you read correctly.._

 
Ahhh No, that's not what she said. What she said was...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_Recently, a friend of mine loved "Coygirl" blush * on me * so much that she wanted her own._

 

My reading comprehension skills are just fine thank you.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Ahhh No, that's not what she said. What she said was...




My reading comprehension skills are just fine thank you._

 
Oops, my apologies! I guess I should be talking,


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

lol no big.


----------



## theend (Jun 13, 2006)

Luckily for me I moved to Nottingham recently and the MUA's there are always supernice, whereas in some MAC stores in London I've been made to feel like an outsider. It actually makes me really paranoid, like they think I'm not pretty enough to shop there or something.


----------



## FireLily0 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have had a few bad experiences with MAs in my area. Since I had a formal event to go to, I wanted to get my makeup done by MAC (it was the start of my addiction) so I made an appt. Well, not only did I have to wait 10 minutes to be helped (even though I made my appt a MONTH in advance), the MA put foundation on me and left to go ring someone up -- she left several globs and streaks of foundation over my face. Thankfully I knew to rub it in because it would dry funny. She acted as though I was inconviencing her, because she didnt even put blush on me. Everytime I see her at that counter, I just look at the stuff and walk away. Oddly enough the other MAs are not much better, except this one girl who is the sweetest. I rather go to my fav MA who loooooves to put stuff on my face.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 
_Luckily for me I moved to Nottingham recently and the MUA's there are always supernice, whereas in some MAC stores in London I've been made to feel like an outsider. It actually makes me really paranoid, like they think I'm not pretty enough to shop there or something._

 
I went to Nottingham last week specifically so I go to MAC. I hated it, they didn't greet me and made no attempt to help! The male MA in there stood cleaning his brushes in front of a display so I had to kinda lean around to see anything, I gave up! I spent my money online instead. 

I even left it an hour and went back but it was no better.


----------



## MAC Beau (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Ok, I have to rant about this because it seriously pissed me off. 

I went to MAC the other day with some cash...fulling intending to buy either a new fluidline, or a new eyeshadow. Well, I look around for about 10 minutes, and no one helps me. I look around for someone but they are all "busy". Someone finally comes up to help and I ask her how much are fluidlines...I only had $14 bucks and wanted to be sure I had enough. She says "Uh, I dont know...let me check". So I ask her if I can look at the other side of the counter where the brushes and overflow tray of eyeshadows are. Its not like a normal counter, where only the MUA are allowed. Its like in the middle of the store, but I am just polite like that and ask anyways. She says "yeah thats totally fine". 
So she walks away and Im just opening up eyeshadows looking at them, not testing them or anything. Five minutes go by, and she doesnt come back. Another gal comes over and in a very rude voice says, "Im going to have to ask you to step around to the other side of the counter". I say " Im sorry, I asked the other girl before doing so and she said it was fine..." She says "Um, no" and rolls her eyes! I was all polite and she says that?!?!
Well, I didnt say a word to her, and walked my ass out of the store. I wish I had said something. I am never going there again. They have been rude there before but that was ridiculous. She made me feel like a complete loser. There is a MAC pro store a little further away, but they are always nice so Im going there from now on instead. Uggg. Anyways, I even wrote to CS about it to see if I get any response. Thanks for listening to me rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As a MAC Artist, I want to apologize for the poor customer service you received at one of our locations.  This type of service is NOT tolerated by MAC.  Our goal is to educate you as a customer on the art of makeup and create a friendly environment while doing so.  If you ever receive this treatment from a MAC employee, please notify there Business Manager.  I hope that you will choose MAC for your ultimate makeup destination in the future.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 14, 2006)

If any of you live in los angeles, you should visit the MAC counter at Nordstrom at the Grove. They are all really nice, sweet, and helpful, always asking if you need any kind of assistance! (unless, the store is packed. Then i decide to avoid MAC just all together)


----------



## theend (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I went to Nottingham last week specifically so I go to MAC. I hated it, they didn't greet me and made no attempt to help! The male MA in there stood cleaning his brushes in front of a display so I had to kinda lean around to see anything, I gave up! I spent my money online instead. 

I even left it an hour and went back but it was no better._

 
Oh that sucks. When did you go? Weekend or during the week? I always go during the week when it's less busy. Never seen a male MA there before.


----------



## user79 (Sep 5, 2006)

I had a bad experience just today, the first bad MAC experience in a long time. I went to the local counter here in Bern Switzerland, and my fav MA Agnes was not working, but 2 other girls. The one girl who was helping me had a really "better than you" attitude, like she just knew everything but she turned out to be wrong on all accounts.

I wanted to buy a Studio Fix compact powder and I immediately selected the right shade for myself (NC15 - the lightest one they had) and she looked at me with this stupid look and told me, "I think that one is too light for you, try this one" and she handed me a yellow tinged one. I looked at her like yeah right, and sure enough when I tried on the powder I had picked out, it was the right shade.

Then I saw the new Rockocco stuff had arrived - and the lame thing is that it was hidden away in this corner and neither of the girls told me about it, didn't try to sell their new collection to me. I almost missed it and then spotted the display just as I was about to go pay, and I was like "Oh the new collection has arrived, I didn't even see it there!"

Then, for some reason, they had put Blue Brown pigment alongside Accent Red as a special release here in Switzerland. So she comes over to me and says, "Oh look at this Blue Brown pigments, we just got it," to which I replied, "Oh no thank you, I actually already own that."

She gave me her stupid better-than-you look again and made this really pathtic sneering laugh and said, "Actually, there's no way you could already have this pigment because it was just released!" To which I responded, "Actually, I bought this pigment in Canada and it's actually an older one." To which she didn't say anything. lmfao! That felt so good.

God, why do SOME ma's have to act like they know everything when clearly they don't. I can understand if a new MA doesn't know all the products yet, but when they talk like they do and then they get it wrong, it's so frustrating. Urgh.

/rant


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 
_Luckily for me I moved to Nottingham recently and the MUA's there are always supernice, whereas in some MAC stores in London I've been made to feel like an outsider. It actually makes me really paranoid, like they think I'm not pretty enough to shop there or something._

 

i was on holiday in London and i went to this shopping mall (northern side of london) to the MAC counter and i stood there with quite a few different shades in my hand... waiting to be served. All the MUA's were huddled on one side of the counter and for almost 10 minutes no one said anything to me, or even acknowledged i was there. so i just left and purchased from the duty free when i left. *shrug*

that has been the only 'bad' experience i've had at a mac counter though. so i really can't complain too too much.


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I had a bad experience just today, the first bad MAC experience in a long time. I went to the local counter here in Bern Switzerland, and my fav MA Agnes was not working, but 2 other girls. The one girl who was helping me had a really "better than you" attitude, like she just knew everything but she turned out to be wrong on all accounts.

I wanted to buy a Studio Fix compact powder and I immediately selected the right shade for myself (NC15 - the lightest one they had) and she looked at me with this stupid look and told me, "I think that one is too light for you, try this one" and she handed me a yellow tinged one. I looked at her like yeah right, and sure enough when I tried on the powder I had picked out, it was the right shade.

Then I saw the new Rockocco stuff had arrived - and the lame thing is that it was hidden away in this corner and neither of the girls told me about it, didn't try to sell their new collection to me. I almost missed it and then spotted the display just as I was about to go pay, and I was like "Oh the new collection has arrived, I didn't even see it there!"

Then, for some reason, they had put Blue Brown pigment alongside Accent Red as a special release here in Switzerland. So she comes over to me and says, "Oh look at this Blue Brown pigments, we just got it," to which I replied, "Oh no thank you, I actually already own that."

She gave me her stupid better-than-you look again and made this really pathtic sneering laugh and said, "Actually, there's no way you could already have this pigment because it was just released!" To which I responded, "Actually, I bought this pigment in Canada and it's actually an older one." To which she didn't say anything. lmfao! That felt so good.

God, why do SOME ma's have to act like they know everything when clearly they don't. I can understand if a new MA doesn't know all the products yet, but when they talk like they do and then they get it wrong, it's so frustrating. Urgh.

/rant_

 

how rude!!!! 

oh can you do a swatch of the Blue Brown pigment for me and send over email? i'd love to see it.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I usually have very good experiences at my counter...I've been going there for almost six years, so they all know me and are very sweet to me, so I'm very lucky for that, and in general, I'm not too bothered by the MAs when I go out of town or go to the suburban malls to their counters.  However, within a span of three years, I went to the Georgetown store in DC a few times on trips, and I was, shall we say, less than impressed.  Everyone stands around and doesn't approach customers, and once I actually chased one of them around the store to get her to help me!  I wanted a bunch of stuff, and when I told her what I wanted, it was like she was pissed that I didn't want her advice on anything.  Then she took my stuff to the register, didn't say anything, and walked away, with no one else there to ring me up!  ALL my experiences in that store were similarly horrible, and I know many other people who have gone there and had the same problems.  I allow for people to have bad days, or for me to misinterpret their behavior, or a number of other problems, but what the hell goes on in Georgetown???  It's like the bitch bus just pulled up there and dropped everyone off!_

 
lol i used to work there! thats horrible


----------



## princessOfpOi (Sep 6, 2006)

ch33tah, it wasn't Bluewater shopping centre/mall was it? That is my closest counter and I never used to get bad service but there have been plenty of times where I have just walked off without buying anything because no-one could be bothered to acknowedge me..The staff turnover there is insane.. Every time I go, there are new people there...

I would rather save up the money, go to London and go the PRO Store in Soho where the service and advice is spot on...


----------



## ollieo (Sep 6, 2006)

I still wander into Mac stores now and then and hope I will find a nice friendly MA to do my makeup and give me ideas and tips and I will then spend waaaaaay too much money on it all.  It has yet to happen.  Instead I go in, get the cold shoulder, buy what I need or not and leave.  

Maccosmetics.com has to be one of the slowest loading sites I have been to.  I have DSL and it is like I am on an old 56k dial up.  Sometimes it seems to just stop.  It's not like the site is that graphic heavy.  You would think it would load in a second.  Almost as frustrating as dealing with their MA's in the stores.  Almost.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ollieo* 
_
Maccosmetics.com has to be one of the slowest loading sites I have been to.  I have DSL and it is like I am on an old 56k dial up.  Sometimes it seems to just stop.  It's not like the site is that graphic heavy.  You would think it would load in a second.  Almost as frustrating as dealing with their MA's in the stores.  Almost._

 






 you are too funny!

Thanks god, they are pretty nice at my local counter. I never feel rushed or pressured to get something (maybe because i always end up getting some things) and they are very nice to my dog as well (which means a lot to me).


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 7, 2006)

*nasty ma*

I went to my local mac counter one time ( they always see me there) and I noticed a new MA. I was dressed in my usual sweats and a tshirt cause since I'm not 13 anymore I don't get dressed up to go to the mall. The girl looked me up and down like she knew i didn't have ny money then proceeded to help the "well dressed" woman that just walked up. I was sooooooooo heated that I walked away and drove to atlanta (150 miles from my house). The mac counters are few and far between down here so I had to do it. I'm from nj and now live in ga. I'm used to being able to go to the PRO STORE in ny that has everything you can dream of. That nasty MA will NEVER get my buisiness.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ive had one bad experience i guess

I went to MAC on Oxford Street Selfridges and i waited 30 MINUTES! to buy an eyeshadow and lipgloss, why? cos 4 MAs were preening themselves in the mirror, applying makeup, there were a couple who were doing their jobs making people over, which leaves poor 2 MAs behind the counter rushing around trying to do a quick service. it was so packed :|


my best one would have to be MAC in Jolly's store in Bath and i was the only one in the shop!! yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i wandered around and the MA were so helpful and she's proper nice, then another customer came in and as she served that customer, she kept checking over to see if i want anything. now thats what i call good service


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2006)

That's why it annoys me that you have to wait for an MA to get your stuff. I know that it's to avoid theft and that makes plenty of sense, but sometimes I wish I could just go in, grab what I want, pay and leave. Sometimes I want help and recommendations, other times I walk in already knowing what I want and end up having to wait so that an MA can try to talk me into things I hadn't originally planned on getting.

Or today, I had to wait about 20 minutes to be helped at all (which I understand because it was busy). By the time the MA got to me she was just generally short with me and seemed to be dragging her feet to get me stuff. I had brought in 6 empties to get a free lipstick so I told her that when I came in, but I also bought FOUR eyeshadows, a new 15-pan palette, and a lipglass! It's not like I just walked in, got my freebies, and left! I was planning on getting more but every time I moved on to a new section she would say with an impatient tone, "is that everything?" Usually it's "what else can I help you with?" since they generally want to get you to buy MORE! I didn't get it! I was planning on buying a couple of shadesticks and a blushcreme too, but forget it, I'll just order them off the website.

I know people have bad days and on those days it's really hard to just smile and be nice to people (I work in a restaurant so I really know!). But it's unfair to the customer to take it out on them, especially since I'm always very polite and very patient about waiting. I don't know, sometimes I think I'd rather just order things off of the website and send them back if I don't like them.


----------



## carinapieries (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princessOfpOi* 
_ch33tah, it wasn't Bluewater shopping centre/mall was it? That is my closest counter and I never used to get bad service but there have been plenty of times where I have just walked off without buying anything because no-one could be bothered to acknowedge me..The staff turnover there is insane.. Every time I go, there are new people there...

I would rather save up the money, go to London and go the PRO Store in Soho where the service and advice is spot on..._

 
I often visit the bluewater counter and you are right, theres a new MA everytime I visit! The first couple of times I went I was so disappointed as the MAs would be chatting to each other and not come over to me even if it was quiet. I remember one time going over to them and asking politely if I could have some help in picking out a blush shade. Well one girl mumbled yeah in a minute and continued chatting. I waited and waited and nobody came over to me so I left and spent my money at the NARS counter instead! 

I went to bluewater a couple of weeks ago and must admit the service has much improved. I cant remember the MAs name (can only remember she had long blonde hair) but she was so helpful. I had a long list of things I needed to stock up on and she went through my list with me. She couldnt have been more helpful.

The girls at the Canterbury counter in Fenwicks are very good. Ive never had a problem there. I try to go on weekdays when its quiet.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 9, 2007)

I must say.. I think I may have a bad experience because I was with my friend who had a really bad experience (she became a Bobbi Brown addict instead of MAC)! We went to a MAC Counter in Melbourne MYER (Australia), ALL MAs ignored us because we looked like typical uni students who just happened to pass by and won't buy a thing. Yes, we WERE uni students a few months ago but THEY'RE SO WRONG! My friend actually wanted to buy some items but just had to go because none of them wanted to help us so we went to Bobbi Brown instead (just opposite MAC) and purchased stuff there instead because the MAs at BB are such darlings! 

Then there was a time when I had to buy a pressed powder for a friend in Tasmania. The lady was nice but she kinda got disappointed because I only purchased ONE item. 

Thanks for letting me RANT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: I'm sure a handful of MAs are great and are darlings to their customers! We need more of them!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like this thread has been revamped so i shall give it a go too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was back in the day and gave me a bad taste in my mouth. I had gone to a mac f/s store in a mall in long island and was completely ignored despite the fact that there were plenty of free M/A's to help me. And i had walked in fully intending to buy a few things. To me there is nothing worse than going into a store, being excited to buy something, and then leaving with nothing because you were ignored...
I make it a point now to make it known that i am buying, and i always try to find a consistent MA to all the macs i go to.


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 9, 2007)

mmk heres thing... we MA's have to deal with a lottt of different kind of people. people who want to be helped, people who follow you around waiting for you to help them but wont speak up, people who want to be left alone; people who interupt you while you are helping other customers. whatever the case may be, we have to keep our cool and know how to handle it. and lets face it, 90% of the time, were BUSY because we are the busiest counter. 

some customers will flip out if you ask if they need help, because maybe 2 other employees already asked them. others will flip out because they arent being attended to because every other employee is busy or with someone else. (i get a lot of people who come in saying "i already know what i want cant you just help me!") 

and only nordstrom employees make commission. sorry we dont all look at you guys as $$ signs. we honestly could care less what you buy. we dont even have AUS or IPT anymore lol  i dont care if you come in to buy a sponge or if you come in to buy a traincase, im gonna treat you the same regardless...

all im saying is its hard to read all customers and change your attitude all day long just to apease them. i love doing makeup, but the retail part of it ruins it to me because i hate that customers feel like we should roll out the red carpet for them. or i hate when they act like i owe something to them. just be kind and im gonna be the same right back. treat me the way you want to be treated; cuz most of the time i get the feeling that people come in already with the mindset that mac people are bitches and they only want to feed off it and prove it by making their mac experience seem horrible. 

im not saying there arent bad employees. there probably is. but all im saying is take it easy on mac. cuz it seems 100 good experiences get thrown out the door once you have one bad one. and thats unfortunate.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate rude MAs, I come by them way too often! When I went to Bobby Brown the people there were just showering me with attention and telling me how pretty I am (lol) so I ended up spending $100 at the counter at Saks Fifth Avenue. I work in Disney so my standards for customer service are really high!


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

I had never worked retail before I worked at Nordies (w/MAC).  We were trained to provide great customer service from day one...that training stuck, and I always try to at least acknowledge the customers, even if I am busy helping someone (or two people!).  I smile and say hello, and I let them know that they can get me if they need anything.  Basically, I treat customers the way I like to be treated.  I love looking at things in peace and then asking for help...I don't like Sales associates hovering over me...so I don't do it either.

The customer is the lifeblood of any business, especially retail.  Treat them right, and they'll treat you right (well, most of the time..some customers are beyond reproach!).


----------



## elisha24 (Apr 10, 2007)

Xqueeze Me I have found myer melbourne and chadstone to be the WORST for customer service. I had one SA comment on how I come in so often but never buy anything-
Me: Oh thats because I bought quite a bit around christmas time
SA: Yeah What? 

She was soo rude,nNeedless to say I walked out, I now don't go in there unless I am desperate. 
Not to mention all the time I have said "I am just looking atm" and then when I did want help or wanted to buy something they would ignore me.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_Xqueeze Me I have found myer melbourne and chadstone to be the WORST for customer service. I had one SA comment on how I come in so often but never buy anything-
Me: Oh thats because I bought quite a bit around christmas time
SA: Yeah What? 

She was soo rude,nNeedless to say I walked out, I now don't go in there unless I am desperate. 
Not to mention all the time I have said "I am just looking atm" and then when I did want help or wanted to buy something they would ignore me._

 
Sorry you had to go through that! So what if customers are there to linger around, not buy a thing and walk out? They could be potential customers when they come back the second (or more) time round, right? 

By the way.. Is there a MAC Counter at David Jones? Might try there to see if you get treated differently (as in treated nicely!). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*giz2000 *- "Basically, I treat customers the way I like to be treated. I love looking at things in peace and then asking for help...I don't like Sales associates hovering over me...so I don't do it either."

I'm like you too, giz2000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------------------------------------------------------

And you know, what's worse than rude staff are rude managers.

*I've NEVER gone to any US MAC counters nor stepped on the US land (someday soon, I hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I can't say anything about the customer service there. What I've just mentioned above applies only to the Melbourne, Australia cosmetic counters.

*ps: Bobbi Brown MAs are still darlings!


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2007)

*Xqueeze_me*, if you sport the same self-righteous attitude in store as what you're currently displaying on this message board, then I may have an inkling as to why you get apparent sub-par service.

if it's such an issue for you, take it upon yourself to speak to the counter managers rather than lecturing on a message board.


----------



## Cruella (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you sport the same self-righteous attitude in store as what you're currently displaying on this message board, then I may have an inkling as to why you get apparent sub-par service.

if it's such an issue for you, take it upon yourself to speak to the counter managers rather than lecturing on a message board._

 
I believe there is already a thread for MAs to vent about problem/difficult customers; this is a thread to complain about rude MAs.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 10, 2007)

I think complaining is a good thing to do, as well as complimenting, to higher ups. That's the only way things get changed.

When I had a bad experience at a Mac counter at Macy's, I used the form on their site. When I had a great experience at the Benefit counter at Macy's, I used the form (forgot the SA's name, but I described her pretty well).


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 

 
_The MAC Store On Spring St In NYC Is Sooo Awesome And Amazing.  I Went To The Culture Bloom Event There This Past Monday And Talk About Friendly, Helpful And Loving People.  They Were All Definitely It I Have Yet To Check Out The Pro Store But I Will Definitely Be Doing Business With The Spring Street Store (Being That I Am A Newbie Myself With MAC LOL). All Of The MA's There Rock Hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I went to Spring St MAC when i was on holiday to NYC Dec 2006 and i was taken aback at just how nice the MAs are. When i go back to New York eventually, i'd def stop there again! i thought it was neat that i had my own basket too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 big up to all the MAs at NYC Spring St MAC!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_MAC Pro Store in LA, sucks as well._

 
Was that the North Robertson store?  There's a couple of male MAs there, and they're DOLLS... I've never had a bad experience at that particular MAC store and I've had a LOT of horrid, stereotyping and ignorance problems with a few stores (not just Los Angeles, either).  Seriously, that's the ONLY MAC store that I haven't had any problems with.


----------



## notmyhand (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 

 
_I'm black so unfortunately I'm used to that treatment. BUT not to make this a racial issue. The customers at the freestanding store in Chicago get ignored a lot. There was one really cool MA the very first time I went in there. She was a little standoffish at first but then she warmed up. I haven't seen her again. 

Some of the MAs at the Water Tower counter are snobby bitches but most of them are so awesome and sweet! One of them really took her time to show me how to apply false eyelashes. She was very patient and had me laughing. I only go to this counter during the week after work when it's not busy.

I wonder if it's the newbies that act snobby as in 'look at ME, I'm working for MAC, bitch!' I'd think that a veteran MA is more laid-back as though they don't need to prove themselves. It's kinda like how people who aren't used to having real status are the ones who are insecure and therefore act stupid. Think: the new boss that everyone hates (this person just has to let you know that they are in charge) or the celebrities or wanna-bes who have only been around for 2 months and act like divas (think: Omarosa).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  I love the fresstanding store much more than the one at Water Tower. Granted I always get people unwilling to help me (17 year old) but I've made friends with a couple of the ones at the freestanding store.  The MAs at Water Tower only seem to push stuff on me which I really don't like.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_*Xqueeze_me*, if you sport the same self-righteous attitude in store as what you're currently displaying on this message board, then I may have an inkling as to why you get apparent sub-par service.

if it's such an issue for you, take it upon yourself to speak to the counter managers rather than lecturing on a message board._

 
Of all people who complained about MAs in cosmetic stores, you decided to pick on me because I posted about bad experiences with MAs in the Melbourne (Australian) cosmetic stores? 

Am I wrong to vent in this thread then?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_I believe there is already a thread for MAs to vent about problem/difficult customers; *this is a thread to complain about rude MAs*._


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2007)

No, merely that everyone else is having a plain old vent, but the post that you've since edited was arrogant and lecturing. 

I don't care where you're from or where you shop, but I _do _resent the MAs on this board being given a lecture on customer service as if they're brainless little robots. If you can't avoid talking down to people, then that's something you may need to address.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_No, merely that everyone else is having a plain old vent, but the post that you've since edited was arrogant and lecturing. 

I don't care where you're from or where you shop, but I do resent the MAs on this board being given a lecture on customer service as if they're brainless little robots. If you can't avoid talking down to people, then that's something you may need to address._

 
Well, in THAT case, I apologise for MY rudeness for venting AND lecturing in this thread. 

Customer service is and always will part of work and if they can't provide a good impression, they drive away customers but hey, I don't have the right to say anything about it.


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it goes both ways..
I have had some rude MUA,
but Ive also had some SUPER Cool ones!!
I have been an annoying customer a few times
(not for MAC though, usually I love it there)
but for other places cus they just totally ignore me!
like Olive Garden.. 
we were a party of 7 ppl, plates piled, no refil on drinks
or bread sticks, nothing!!
I was so effin pissed


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I think it goes both ways..
I have had some rude MUA,
but Ive also had some SUPER Cool ones!!
I have been an annoying customer a few times
(not for MAC though, usually I love it there)
but for other places cus they just totally ignore me!
like Olive Garden.. 
we were a party of 7 ppl, plates piled, no refil on drinks
or bread sticks, nothing!!
I was so effin pissed_

 
Well said (as in "it goes both ways.."), glamdoll and thank you.


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 11, 2007)

OH! 
P.S

On myspace some MUA posted a FOTD
and stuff and she mixed 2 colors and it looked
kinda weird and unfinished a few ppl comented
on it and this was her response
" I dont need you critisim, I work for MAC
I know what Im doing. Maybe you can learn
a thing or two!"

yeah! 

That I dont like

Even MAC MUA encounter problems
or weird colors or off looks in their careers.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_OH! 
P.S

On myspace some MUA posted a FOTD
and stuff and she mixed 2 colors and it looked
kinda weird and unfinished a few ppl comented
on it and this was her response
" I dont need you critisim, I work for MAC
I know what Im doing. Maybe you can learn
a thing or two!"

yeah! 

That I dont like

Even MAC MUA encounter problems
or weird colors or off looks in their careers._

 
I couldn't help but laugh at the myspace comments!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 11, 2007)

hahahaa
did u get to see it?

I went back to look for the thread but
it had been deleted..


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_hahahaa
did u get to see it?

I went back to look for the thread but
it had been deleted.._

 

Awww nah! I just read what you posted.


----------



## Cruella (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_No, merely that everyone else is having a plain old vent, but the post that you've since edited was arrogant and lecturing. 

I don't care where you're from or where you shop, but I do resent the MAs on this board being given a lecture on customer service as if they're brainless little robots. If you can't avoid talking down to people, then that's something you may need to address._

 
Unless she specifically referred to the MAs that are on this board, I don't think she was lecturing. She was stating an opinion regarding her _personal_ experiences, which is everyone's right.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 11, 2007)

There definitely are some bad MAs out there, there is one particular store that I won't go to if a certain MA is there (and I frikin work for MAC!)
Therefore, I don't doubt some of you all's bad experiences.  Sometimes it has to do with a bad MA, a bad day, or maybe the MA has been given a list of tasks to get done & didn't see you....or maybe it's because of your attitude/demeanor, so I'm not about to go defending other MAs or making excuses for them...

But for real, in this day & age, if you are ignored, IT'S NOT ABOUT YOUR RACE!!!!! (something that has been mentioned by several people in this thread)

I get so pissed that it's always about a race thing...in this industry, it's really about frikin tolerance, acceptance & creativity!  For example, I'm white...I can't control that, and the customers at my counter are mostly women of color....I can't control that either...it's just the demographics of our location, but you know what-we have the biggest counter in the region...nearly twice the size of your average counter & when me (or any other MA I work with) are on the other side of the counter & you're standing over by the foundations (behind a wall, mind you), it's not the color of your skin that prevents us from going over to help you, it's the fact that we can't see through the damn wall!


----------



## NORDSTROMMAC (Apr 11, 2007)

wow thats horrible!  I would suggest going on the web sight and leaving a complaint..trust me it gets back to the big people!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 12, 2007)

lmfao missstarlight  seriously!!! i HATE to hear about someone getting told they are racist at my counter.  just because we didnt see them because they are wayyy on the other side of the counter. like you cant come back with something a little more intelligent to say? you have to knock on someone as a person, even though you dont personally know them? its like a spit in the face. and its really a low blow by an ignorant person.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_lmfao missstarlight  seriously!!! i HATE to hear about someone getting told they are racist at my counter.  just because we didnt see them because they are wayyy on the other side of the counter._

 
Oh boy.. when I said I'm Asian and am pretty much ignored by most sales assistants.. I wasn't clear so I have to clarify, it's not meant to be a racist remark or indication! :S :eek2:






 <-- That's what we're after! Or more like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or like this


----------



## elisha24 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Sorry you had to go through that! So what if customers are there to linger around, not buy a thing and walk out? They could be potential customers when they come back the second (or more) time round, right? 

By the way.. Is there a MAC Counter at David Jones? Might try there to see if you get treated differently (as in treated nicely!). 
:_

 
There is a counter in city David Jones, their service is fantastic! Never had any trouble with the pro store either. Just seems to be the two myers I go to, city and chadstone. I do understand they get busy which I am fine with, I am happy to wait 5-10mins but there have been times when I have received just plain bad service. I'm not saying they are all bad, because I have had fantastic service from some. 
Once I was asked to hold on a minute while the SA's went out back to do her makeup.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_There is a counter in city David Jones, their service is fantastic! Never had any trouble with the pro store either. Just seems to be the two myers I go to, city and chadstone. I do understand they get busy which I am fine with, I am happy to wait 5-10mins but there have been times when I have received just plain bad service. I'm not saying they are all bad, because I have had fantastic service from some. 
Once I was asked to hold on a minute while the SA's went out back to do her makeup._

 
Ahh cool! I'll try them out tomorrow before work. Thanks for letting us know, elisha!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_lmfao missstarlight  seriously!!! i HATE to hear about someone getting told they are racist at my counter.  just because we didnt see them because they are wayyy on the other side of the counter. like you cant come back with something a little more intelligent to say? you have to knock on someone as a person, even though you dont personally know them? its like a spit in the face. and its really a low blow by an ignorant person._

 
OMG seriously, it happens every day!!
Either that, or they won't let me do their face cause they need "someone who can match their color"...I'm sorry, I went to art school....AND makeup school.  I have a better understanding of color & a better eye than just about everyone I work with!  But I can't ever tell them to that because then *I'd* b the ignorant/racist one.

Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_OMG seriously, it happens every day!!
Either that, or they won't let me do their face cause they need "someone who can match their color"...I'm sorry, I went to art school....AND makeup school. I have a better understanding of color & a better eye than just about everyone I work with! But I can't ever tell them to that because then *I'd* b the ignorant/racist one.

Grrrrrrrrrrr!_

 
shouldnt this be in the customer rant thread


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_they won't let me do their face cause they need "someone who can match their color"...I'm sorry, I went to art school....AND makeup school.  I have a better understanding of color & a better eye than just about everyone I work with!  But I can't ever tell them to that because then *I'd* b the ignorant/racist one.

Grrrrrrrrrrr!_

 
I am sorry but now I understand this reaction better. I thought only ignorant pp would react like that but yesterday I asked my friend to come with me to MAC. My fav MA was not there, the store was empty and there was only  MA on the floor. Fortunately for me, i knew exactly what i wanted but for my friend it was a totally different experience. She explained to that MA exactly what she was after (she wanted soft pink lips or even plummy lips). All the colours ( from l/s to l/g )were off. Then my friend told me let's just go. I'll come back tomorrow and have sb my complexion help me.


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_I am sorry but now I understand this reaction better. I thought only ignorant pp would react like that but yesterday I asked my friend to come with me to MAC. My fav MA was not there, the store was empty and there was only  MA on the floor. Fortunately for me, i knew exactly what i wanted but for my friend it was a totally different experience. She explained to that MA exactly what she was after (she wanted soft pink lips or even plummy lips). All the colours ( from l/s to l/g )were off. Then my friend told me let's just go. I'll come back tomorrow and have sb my complexion help me._

 
just because an artist picks out colors you dont like on you doesnt mean they dont know what they are doing.... and really what i never understood is why do people ask for help looking for colors when they already know what they want or dont want. the colors are right there in front of you... i dont get it. we get a lot of that at my counter. some one will come in asking for a pink lipglass, so i show them things like nymphette, pinkarat, etc and they pick up lovechild and say "like this"  ummm thats not pink lol


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, if you had read the post you would have understood that i wasn't the one who needed help. My friend was, and I could see quite clearly that the colours looked awful on her it wasn't like she was being difficult. The MA might have been new, not so much experience and so on. I don't know nor did my friend. So my point is this type of reaction is quite understandable depending on the person past experiences.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 12, 2007)

Good Lord.
What about simple respect?
As a customer give it to the MA, as an MA give it to the customer.
Don't come into a store with unrealistic expectations of the servicepeople.
Don't treat the customer with contempt.

This isn't a hard concept.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_I am sorry but now I understand this reaction better. I thought only ignorant pp would react like that but yesterday I asked my friend to come with me to MAC. My fav MA was not there, the store was empty and there was only  MA on the floor. Fortunately for me, i knew exactly what i wanted but for my friend it was a totally different experience. She explained to that MA exactly what she was after (she wanted soft pink lips or even plummy lips). All the colours ( from l/s to l/g )were off. Then my friend told me let's just go. I'll come back tomorrow and have sb my complexion help me._

 
Honestly, that has to do with that particular artist's eye and taste...NOT THEIR SKIN COLOR!!!!!!

But I will give you credit...you tried that artist out, gave them a chance.  You guys didn't like what they gave you, so you're going back to another artist, no biggie, but still not about skin color.


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 12, 2007)

I think we are probably not understanding each other. I have 2 fav MAs. 1 is black, the other 1 is a white male. I have no pb with either  of them but even though i would not refuse help from a white MA, i can see why some people might based on what happened to my friend.
Btw so that it's clear, i am not saying that the artist could not satisfy my friend because her race is different. That is why i even said maybe she lacks experience and so on. All i was trying to say again was that those people that we all called ignorant and racist are acting like that maybe because they a bad prior experience not necessarily because they are bigots.


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never had a bad experience with a MAC artist. They've always been very courteous & helpful! There's one m/a that always looks mad, but she's always like that--to everyone. I don't know what's her problem! lol 

I've heard a few older women complain about MAC's service before though, they were all white too. They said that the MAC girls behave like "they are doing you a favour" or something. 

Also, MAC associates don't get a commission. I've been told that many times (even by department store managers) because they make way more than the other counters.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 13, 2007)

My my my!!

I visited 2 MAC Counters (at Myer and David Jones in Melbourne, city) and the MAC Concept Store (I think that's what its called..). Their customer services have TOTALLY changed! They're so much more helpful and friendlier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think those "bad experiences" scars are disappearing/healing too! hehehe

The MAs at Myer MAC Counter were very friendly AND helpful when I needed help with the MAC Pigments. (Special thanks to *Opal*, *Martina* and *Robert*!)

The MA at the MAC Concept Store is a sweetie! Not only did he help me but also sneaked (well, not sneaked but GAVE me) some samples for me to try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Even if I was there for something else and have no intention of buying) BUT being the friendly and helpful sweetie he is, I decided to purchase 2 Matte Pigments from him. (Special thanks to *Shane*!)

It made my day a GREAT one because of their genuine friendliness and great customer service. Well done, guys!


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2007)

Where i live theres a mac counter about an hour drive away...the girls seem nice and always ask if i need help even if it's totally busy! But when i see them doing makeovers on girls/women it doesnt look good to me at all. Like one time this 'gothic' looking MA was doing a girls makeup [she looked about 7] yeh abit young i know! and when she finished she had bright blue eyeshadow, bright pink lips and bright pink cheeks... it looked like the girl had did it herself with her mummys makeup... i was disguisted!


----------



## amenonine (May 21, 2007)

Talk about the rude MUA's at MAC  (though not all of them are rude, it really depends on where you go...)  I haven't had a really bad experience with MAC yet.

But honestly, for the longest time I haven't really had the courage to walk into a MAC store without feeling intimidated by the MUA's that work there.  When I was in highschool (probably around grade 11/12), I was looking for some make-up for prom and I happen to walk into one particular MAC store and they did not even look at me as a costumer.  But it really did feel like they didn't want to talk to me--it was more like they were trying to ignore me and hope that I'd go away ...haha

I'm not the really fashionable type of person; I don't wear make up everyday, but i've noticed that MUA's there often judge you on what you look like and then decide if they should "help" you with things.  

Anyway, because of that I've avoided a lot of MAC places.

buuut today was a good day because I found a MAC with nice make-up artists hahaha.. really friendly.

(I've also noticed (i'm asian and often i follow my mom into asian beauty stores) that a lot of those asian women who work there and sell asian brands are all really "hard-sale".  What i maen with hard-sale is that they really like to try to push products onto you.  Again, i'm pretty intimidated by those places too lol )


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2007)

I went to the pro store in London last weekend and was completely ignored by all of the MAs.  I was the only one in the store and they all ignored me.  I was so disappointed because I was so looking forward to going there and getting some of the new stuff.  It completely put me off of that store.  I will still go there but only to get my pans and palettes.  Anything else, i will go to Selfridges.

I love Selfridges because the MAs there are so nice and friendly.  I went there about 3 weeks to return some foundation that dried me out.  The MA that was helping me was so nice.  She tried on Mineralize Satinfinish and it was outstanding.  She matched my skin perfectly.  She also helped me choose a lipliner and loads of stuff.  

There are some bad MAs out there but for every bad one, there is about another 10 good ones that are so friendly, nice and helpful and who will go out of their way for you.  Thank you to all of the good ones because of you, I LOVE MAC!


----------



## asnbrb (May 24, 2007)

Y'know, recently, I've only been ignored once, but I noticed them whispering to each other "Oh, sh*t!  You didn't greet her!?"


----------



## Smilla (May 24, 2007)

You couldn't buy MAC here for a long time, except at this hair salon staffed by complete bints. So the first time I visited a MAC counter was in Toronto at the Bay about 5 years ago. The MAs were incredibly nasty. I went back to the same counter last year in November and again the MAs there were terrible. I grabbed my sister and we walked over to the Benefit counter. The MAs there were adorable, all three of them hovered over my sister and I and gave us impromptu makeovers. My sister's getting married in August so they were all super excited to try out different colours on her. Unfortunately neither of us liked the Benefit products too much but we bought a few things out of guilt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A MAC store opened here recently and I was really scared to go! I finally went last month and everyone there was so nice. They were really getting slammed with people but every MA there would whisper something to me as they ran past to help people who were there first, "Sorry hon, I'll be with you as soon as I can!" etc. Then after I had been rung up and was leaving a few of them said thank you to me for being so patient! I'm definitely going back.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 24, 2007)

I've never had a *really* bad experience at a MAC store or counter, but I could only claim to once have had what I would call really good service.

Generally, I visit the London pro store or the counter in the Glasgow HoF. At the pro store, I always feel as if I'm being rushed out in favour of other customers, most of whom seem to be getting lots and lots of helpful advice!  I usually leave with a nice big haul, but a sort of disappointed feeling.

The last time I was in, the MA was (unintentionally, I'm sure) rather patronising in a sort of "how exciting for you to have come all the way from the sticks to the big city!" and a bit forced, though he was otherwise polite and reasonably helpful.

My one good experience was at the Glasgow counter a couple of years ago when a lovely lady helped me with a variety of products the mail order people had claimed had been discontinued. She checked all the forthcoming products up for the chop and confirmed that my choices were still available. Oddly, mail order staff had told me that Blot Powder in Light was no more (Medium now being the lightest available full stop, not just the lightest in stock) and that Full Coverage Foundation was gone completely in every shade and wouldn't be coming back.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 24, 2007)

yes...I know what you're talking about...

We went to Laredo, Tx last Dec. for holiday shopping, I'm from Mexico, so that's like 3-4 hours away, I was being saving money b'cos I know there's one Mac counter at Macy's, and as you imagine I have a big wish list but I want to be guide from one of the girls there.

So finally i get there and no one even look at me, I was walking around the counter for very long time seen everything, and nobody even ask me something.. I was very sad and decide to spend my money at the channel and dior counter in front the Mac's...

I know I maybe not look like a DIVA or something but I really want to buy and try many things...you know I was so happy finally me in a Mac counter and WITH MONEY TO SPEND...what a dream ha??!!

Anyway...I don't want to go back ever there...I have to buy online at nordstrom, b'cos Mac site doesnt take my mexican credit card


----------



## angi (May 27, 2007)

I used to get really really good service in Nottingham, but for some reason, recently I always manage to get terrible service. They never seem to know their colours or collections, and even though I go in knowing what I want, they always manage to come across rude. 

Yesterday, I went to a different counter in Leicester Debenhams, and brought an e/s that I didn't realise had a 2003 production code until I got home (it smelt a bit off). I took it to Nottingham as its closer, and the manager told me that the production codes did not mean anything, and that concessions in debenhams are owned by Debenhams (I don't know if this is true for MAC, but its definitely not true for some of the other concessions). She swapped the e/s in the end, but not without really giving me hell over it. I wouldn't have minded if she had told me that she couldn't swap it as it was from a concession, but it was just the fact that she treated me like a liar that really did it. On top of that Nottingham is one of the few stores in the area where MAC pro discount can be used and personally, I would expect stores where people can get MAC pro to be especially good, as they have to keep their high value customers happy. 

On the other hand, the counter in Norwich has always been really fantastic to me. When I went there a few months a go I brought a few things (only about £80 worth, which is a small haul for me!) and the girl there asked if I was stocking up so I told her that I don't live too near a mac store, and she gave me the store business card and told me to call if I wanted anything held, or wanted to buy anything, and they would send it out to me!)- A bit superfluous considering MAC online but a genuinely helpful and lovely gesture.


----------



## little teaser (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_Y'know, recently, I've only been ignored once, but I noticed them whispering to each other "Oh, sh*t! You didn't greet her!?"_

 
this made me lol..
it reminds me of the last time i went to the freestanding store, i def didnt have a problem with being greeted though, i had a list of stuff i was there to get and one of the mu greeted and help me, then this other one that i had a negative incounter with the last time i was there walk up and said oh we have that blush in now that you were looking at, i was polite and said thanks but shes already help me, then she started argueing with the girl that was helping me saying she(me) was looking at stuff the orther day and i was helping her so when you ring her up makesure you put me in there as to makeing the sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking and buying is two diffrent things and this wack didnt help me at all, i already knew what i wanted, the fab blush from barbie and they didnt have it but instead of telling me she put sweet as coco in there i didnt notice untill i got to my car and had to go back in to return it, i said i think you made a mistake and gave me the wrong blush , i wanted fab, she then tells me "oh" were out of that so i gave you that one to get the same look... when i said no i dont want it she rolled her eyes.. wtf
so a few weeks later i came to look and see if they got more barbie stuff, and she walks up to say we got that blush, i smiled and said i will be back tomorrow, which i did and you know the rest.

i just want to add the nice girl that was helping me was like annoyed at her coworker and said i dont know why she is acting like that, we dont make commision...


----------



## Jillipede (May 27, 2007)

I had a bad experience at the Nordstrom's counter in Kansas City. I was shopping with my sister-in-law and we had been trying on eyeshadows and basically sampling items without asking for much help. I then complimented one of the MA's on her blue eyeshadow she was wearing and asked her what she had used to create the look. She didn't even make eye contact with me or even speak to me. She just walked over to the eye shadow display and pointed to a couple of shadows and had a look on her face like she was totally bored and inconvenienced. It made me feel small and like I was intruding on her day. It's too bad that customers are made to feel nervous for even going to a MAC counter because of the rude attitudes sometimes. I was blown away by the lack of customer service. The other thing that bothered me was the MA's were having a loud conversation behind the counter about their love lives. I don't mind a bit of personal chatter, but it was like they were hanging out at home talking and the customers didn't matter. It was just an all around bad experience.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_My my my!!

I visited 2 MAC Counters (at Myer and David Jones in Melbourne, city) and the MAC Concept Store (I think that's what its called..). Their customer services have TOTALLY changed! They're so much more helpful and friendlier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think those "bad experiences" scars are disappearing/healing too! hehehe

The MAs at Myer MAC Counter were very friendly AND helpful when I needed help with the MAC Pigments. (Special thanks to *Opal*, *Martina* and *Robert*!)

The MA at the MAC Concept Store is a sweetie! Not only did he help me but also sneaked (well, not sneaked but GAVE me) some samples for me to try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Even if I was there for something else and have no intention of buying) BUT being the friendly and helpful sweetie he is, I decided to purchase 2 Matte Pigments from him. (Special thanks to *Shane*!)

It made my day a GREAT one because of their genuine friendliness and great customer service. Well done, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Xqueeze_me, did u mean the Pro store on Chapel? Is Shane the tall one with short black hair? If so he's fantastic, I went in there once wanting to buy makeup but not really knowing what I wanted (lol) and he was very patient and went through lots of different things with me, and didn't make me feel stupid despite my ignorance when it comes to MAC! He knew when to leave me to my own devices to play around with the makeup, but always made himself available to answer my silly questions lol. I'd go there more often but I live 50mins away and driving down Toorak Rd during the day gives me the willies


----------



## MissMarley (May 30, 2007)

I've never once had a bad experience at a MAC counter. I did have a horrible experience at another counter once, where the SA matched me to a concealer about three shades too dark and WAY too pink, and then told me I was completely wrong and obviously knew nothing about makeup when I asked to try a different shade.


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

I think that sometimes we (the customer) get the impression that the MA's don't want to help us because they're racist or whatnot, but what we fail to realize is that sometimes the MA's are just too busy! Everytime I walk into the MAC store in Queens Center Mall, all of the MA's are busy helping other people therefore you pretty much have to look around and help yourself while you wait. 

But I do have to rant about my recent trip:  I went in during the afternoon in hopes that it wasn't going to be busy. I was actually looking for a specific MA that helped me pick out my foundation so that she could also help me pick out a couple of eyeshadows. Anyway, she was busy with someone else so instead of lurking around aimlessly, she asked me if I would mind if another MA helped me out. I said, no that's fine. BUT... that was the mistake I made. The other MA was not only rude, but he also acted like I wasn't even worth his time when he had absolutely nothing to do! So instead of splurging on some eyeshadows and other things, I picked up an eyeshadow for my brows and left. Not a pleasant experience whatsoever. I doubt that I will ever go back to that store again.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoonjungifer* 

 
_I think that sometimes we (the customer) get the impression that the MA's don't want to help us because they're racist or whatnot, but what we fail to realize is that sometimes the MA's are just too busy! Everytime I walk into the MAC store in Queens Center Mall, all of the MA's are busy helping other people therefore you pretty much have to look around and help yourself while you wait. 

But I do have to rant about my recent trip:  I went in during the afternoon in hopes that it wasn't going to be busy. I was actually looking for a specific MA that helped me pick out my foundation so that she could also help me pick out a couple of eyeshadows. Anyway, she was busy with someone else so instead of lurking around aimlessly, she asked me if I would mind if another MA helped me out. I said, no that's fine. BUT... that was the mistake I made. The other MA was not only rude, but he also acted like I wasn't even worth his time when he had absolutely nothing to do! So instead of splurging on some eyeshadows and other things, I picked up an eyeshadow for my brows and left. Not a pleasant experience whatsoever. I doubt that I will ever go back to that store again._

 

Ooooo, I'm sorry to hear about that.  Some of my bestest MAC friends work in that store....actually I almost was going to work there too, but it was he same amount of hours w/ a further drive so I opted to stay at my location.  Don't give up on them because of one dumb dumb though....PM me if you wanna know some other good artists there.

And thank you for realizing that we do get super busy sometimes


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 20, 2007)

It's really sad all these bad experiences that everybody has had considering MAC is such a wonderful makeup line. I've always been a little intimidated by the girls at the stores, they always look so... gossipy and judgemental, esp. since I go makeup shopping with no makeup on (so I can try things out) and they look at you like: "ewwww you have no makeup on.. why are you even here!" I should have them know I"m doing a degree in fashion design/ makeup!

And the other time I was in there with a guy friend (who was a starting model so he needed some makeup/base for photographs) and I took him to MAC. So many of the girls gave us "the look" since he was the only guy there. THat is so rude.


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 21, 2007)

I've had a couple of bad experiences with MAC as well.  But, I have had more problems with the MAs at Sephora!  

One MA at Sephora actually said to me when I asked her for help on achieving a certain type of look and what brands/products she can rec to me, she said, "Why don't you just look around for those colors and let me know when you're actually buying?" AND she went on to HELP pick out colors and do a mini-makeover to another nearby customer who is pretty, young, thin, and trendy.

I was fuming!!  I had come straight from work where I had been sweating alot (I have a field job)....maybe I shouldn't have done that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  I know I wasn't look the best but I didn't look horrible either!  I went up to another MA..........same attitude.

I moved on to another MA, and this time, the MA wasn't nice but she "obliged" me with her recs, which she effortlessly grabbed and tried on my face within 5-10 minutes...by the way, she sighed deeply as if I'm bothering her highness the whole time.

The next time I went (I go often!), I got the two nicest MAs though! They really helped me with my makeup foundation and helped me find my favorite foundation!!!  Problem is... I can't find them anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( !!

MAC MAs were abit nicer in my opinion.  They just acted like they couldn't be bothered with me EVEN when I'm buying $200 worth of makeup.....it's as if I was begging them to please take this $200 off my body!  At least they did not right out NOT help me in any way or say anything rude to me.  

The last MAC MA I interacted with was alot nicer and helped me find the products but she was very impatient and was in a rush to move on to someone else.  I understand that they're pretty busy so I'm not pissed off about that.

Sephora sucks more than MAC, definitely.


----------



## eighmii (Jun 22, 2007)

I live in West Palm Beach, Fl and I ALWAYS go to the MAC store in Palm Beach Gardens rather than the one in Boca. The MAs in Boca are so snotty (but you have to realize the area.. its just as rich of an area as Gardens.. but they are freakin snotty rich people. I hate Boca period. And the MAs in the Boca MAC represent Boca well). Palm Beach Gardens mall is mostly a designer mall too, but the MAs there are sooooo much nicer. Theres a guy who works there who always helps me and HE IS THE reason I go there.. 

Makeup is like my favorite thing in life. So I want to enjoy shopping for it. Not feel like I'm being bothersome getting a couple eyeshadows..


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know why they have to act like that. I think it's a universal MAC thing. Very rarely do I run into one that is actually nice and helpful.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah, i had some not so great service the other day at a freestanding MAC.  i walked in looking for a coral l/s.  one MA was helping a customer and i was standing right there next to them (b/c they were right in front of the l/s) waiting to get helped.  other people walked in way _after _me and she told those other people that she would be with them right after helping her current customer.  i had been standing there for a few minutes already, holding a tube of l/s trying to find a free MA to help me so i can "clean" it with some alcohol before swabbing it on myself.  another artist was just standing there talking to 2 friends.  others also looked busy, so i wasn't expecting service right away - but i was right infront of that girl when i walked in and she completely ignored me and offered to help people that walked in way after i did - they hadn't even looked at any MA items, they literally walked through the door and she offered to help them next.

anyhow, the MA talking to his 2 friends finally noticed me (i was also right next to them, but they were "behind" me as i face the counter) and he cleaned the l/s then went back to his friends to chat.  i tried the l/s then left.  didn't feel like purchasing anything from them.  i've been to the MAC counter at Nordies and Macys and have purchased from them in the last week - the helpful MAs made those shopping experience a bit better.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jill35* 

 
_I'm sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why they have to act like that. I think it's a universal MAC thing. Very rarely do I run into one that is actually nice and helpful._

 
This is categorically untrue. The *vast* majority of the MAs I've dealt with have been fantastically helpful, as well as enthusiastic about the product.


For every MA who is working and doesn't provide 'great' service, there is a customer who walks into the store/counter with a closed off vibe who somewhat creates the experience for him/herself.

I'm not excusing bad service by any stretch, but these people are not automatons who live and breath to service anyone who deigns to walk up to the counter and buy a lip pencil. They're human beings working to pay bills by doing a job that while it's a LOT of fun, is extremely demanding mentally and physically. They're expected to be friendly, helpful, and knowledgable 110% of the time while taking the abuse that is hurled at them consistently everyday.

No, I can't say that I agree with your post, because taking all of that into account, most of the MAs I know do a helluva job.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 22, 2007)

I think everything is an individual basis. How many Sephoras, MAC stores/counters, etc. are there? They surely cannot hire all nice people or all bitchy people. The only thing they probably all have in common is a love of makeup.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 29, 2007)

*any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

everytime i go to the MAC counter i always buy something even if it's just a lipstick... the people are so nice but one time i was buying my first brush i simple asked for the 129 and the m/a was blabbering on at me telling me it was 10% off day and asking me if i own a mac brush cleanser n how i should buy one etc... she got the brush and put my other purchases down on the desk... i realised that she got the 190 foundation brush which i really didnt want so i said "is this the 129?" and she was like "ohhh no sorri .." then went back then what i thought was the right brush i just paid for my items and went... me and my bf got back on the train to go home and i realised she gave me the 116 blusher brush which i was soo devistated about...i needed a brush for my loose powder so she gives me a f*cking blusher brush.. i couldnt go back but i was sooo annoyed
are all of the people who work for MAC like this? they seem to have no experience whatsoever

she must of though i was a dumb blonde.. well no im not! i probably have better experience than her and im 17


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Seriously, do you know how many threads there are about people complaining about MAC MAs? 
Believe it or not the vast majority of the people working at the MAC stores/counters are intelligent, driven, articulate people who are there to do their job to the best of their abilities and go home at the end of the day. They're not setting out to screw anyone over, and they're certainly not necessarily gunning to make any one specific person's day bad.

MAC has an OUTSTANDING return policy, as well as (usually) outstanding customer service personnel. Return the brush, tell the MA you spoke with that you appreciate her effort to help you but she still got you the wrong brush, and that's what necessitated the return.

Those people have more product information running through their heads at any one point in time while juggling countless responsibilities behind the counter. 
It _looks_ really easy to do the job, until you actually have to DO it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

thanks for that i understand completely but what i didnt mention was that i live in a small town and have to take an hour train ride to get to the nearest city to get to the mac counter and i dont go there often probably once every 2 month...i would have taken it back but i've used the brush everytime i apply my blush but next time i will really make sure its the right one


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

The 116 & 129 look almost identical in the packaging...and they are right next to each other on the shelf.  I'm sorry that she gave you the wrong brush, but give the girl a break.  It's not like she ignored you or cursed you out or something-she just made a mistake...happens to the best of us.  And if you really don't like it (although it sounds like you do), even though you used it, as long as you have the sleeve & recpt you can still exchange it...
And it is pretty much required that we sell brush cleanser w/ a brush-or at least offer it....if you don't take care of your brushes, they will not last, so she was just doing her job and trying to sell.  MAC MAs are sales people as well, remember.


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Wow, that's too bad.  I live in Michigan and have been to TOO many MAC counters and a freestanding store... also in Vegas (weee!!) where there was a damn DJ !! (oh, those Caesars Palace statues with the moving eyes creeped me out but I digress..)  
I have always had a great experience, whether I dropped some major $$$ or if I just bought one e/s.  You never know if someone is just having a crappy day... food for thought


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_The 116 & 129 look almost identical in the packaging...and they are right next to each other on the shelf. I'm sorry that she gave you the wrong brush, but give the girl a break. It's not like she ignored you or cursed you out or something-she just made a mistake...happens to the best of us. And if you really don't like it (although it sounds like you do), even though you used it, as long as you have the sleeve & recpt you can still exchange it...
And it is pretty much required that we sell brush cleanser w/ a brush-or at least offer it....if you don't take care of your brushes, they will not last, so she was just doing her job and trying to sell. MAC MAs are sales people as well, remember._

 
im not saying she did it on purpose or anything im glad she sold me the brush cleanser but with the amount of money i spent i think she should of at least checked the number on the brush.. its just not fair she even got it wrong the first time when she put the 190 brush down...i dont think its right for them to do that.
i wouldnt of complained or anything but if it happens again ill just buy from the UK website but then again the colour swatches are CRAP.. i got a foundation and it looked slightly dark on the swatch [i got it because i was going on holiday and i was guna get really tanned] and when it came it was sooo light like for a fair skinned person. i dont have any other problems with mac other than some of the people who work for it have no idea what they are doing but once i needed a black eyeshadow and i pointed to one that i wanted and the girl said "carbon" so i was like ohh she knows what shes doing n she didnt even look at the eyeshadow pot which was clever...but then again its not hard but why cant they all be like that? i mean she got the 190 then the 166 but i clearly said 129  3 times!


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

It sounds like you're just in the mood to be mad. I'm sorry that you got the wrong brush and that you're frustrated that you have to go back to return it (which is surely an inconvenience), but I also hope that you never have a hectic day at work and make a mistake or two... You really should cut the MAs (and anyone in service jobs) a bit of a break. It's tough work. And I'm sure she is just as well-trained and knowledgeable as most MAC MAs, but she was just having an off day. Sorry for your troubles, though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im not saying she did it on purpose or anything im glad she sold me the brush cleanser but with the amount of money i spent i think she should of at least checked the number on the brush.. its just not fair she even got it wrong the first time when she put the 190 brush down...i dont think its right for them to do that._

 
Are you kidding? You said you're seventeen, correct? Have you ever had a job where you're literally running your ass off all day handling LOADS of information while trying to make every single person happy? 
You know what 'fair' is? It's where you take your pig to win a ribbon. That's 'fair'. 
It would be realistic to say that it's not 'fair' that you knew you'd already received the wrong item once, and then didn't check that you did in fact have the right item before, during, and after the payout process. As a consumer, it's just as much _your_ responsibility to make sure you procure the appropriate item prior to  leaving the store as it is the sales associate's responsibility to ensure she gives you the correct item. 

 Quote:

  i wouldnt of complained or anything but if it happens again ill just buy from the UK website but then again the colour swatches are CRAP.. i got a foundation and it looked slightly dark on the swatch [i got it because i was going on holiday and i was guna get really tanned] and when it came it was sooo light like for a fair skinned person. i dont have any other problems with mac other than some of the people who work for it have no idea what they are doing but once i needed a black eyeshadow and i pointed to one that i wanted and the girl said "carbon" so i was like ohh she knows what shes doing n she didnt even look at the eyeshadow pot which was clever...but then again its not hard but why cant they all be like that? i mean she got the 190 then the 166 but i clearly said 129  3 times!  
 
And, you didn't check before you left to ensure you had the proper product. That's just as much on you as it is on anyone else. 


I'm not  trying to be harsh, rude, or abrasive, but as claresauntie said, it sounds like you're just in the mood to be mad. :/


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

And no offense to the MA who helped you with the black shadow, but Carbon is MAC's only true black shadow...if she didn't know that w/o looking, she really needs to have another job.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_And no offense to the MA who helped you with the black shadow, but Carbon is MAC's only true black shadow...if she didn't know that w/o looking, she really needs to have another job._

 





I was thinking the same thought!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

That sucks that you had such a crappy experience. It takes me at least half an hour to get to a MAC counter (not helpful either), and and hour and a half at least to get to the MAC store. I say return the brush and get the one you need. Even better, keep it and just get the other one too.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

It looks like it was just a simple mistake that all people make sometimes. I don't see how she must of thought you were a dumb blond or in anyway was trying to get over on you. Always check your packages because it's easy for you to get something wrong on accident. I definitely would have been pissed too, but the situation has nothing to do with fairness. Belittling the ma and saying you probably know more than her just because she gave you a wrong brush is kind of out of pocket and doesn't make very much sense.

I feel for you, I really really do. But sometimes crap happens. Get your correct brush and you'll be fine!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

no matter how close or far you live from a counter/store...people make mistakes. the human element, it happens. i know it's frustrating but everyone makes mistakes, and you were probably her billionth customer that day. mac mas are usually extremely busy and juggling a few different customers at a time, mistakes are going to be made, no matter what..


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you kidding? You said you're seventeen, correct? Have you ever had a job where you're literally running your ass off all day handling LOADS of information while trying to make every single person happy? 
You know what 'fair' is? It's where you take your pig to win a ribbon. That's 'fair'. 
It would be realistic to say that it's not 'fair' that you knew you'd already received the wrong item once, and then didn't check that you did in fact have the right item before, during, and after the payout process. As a consumer, it's just as much your responsibility to make sure you procure the appropriate item prior to leaving the store as it is the sales associate's responsibility to ensure she gives you the correct item. 



And, you didn't check before you left to ensure you had the proper product. That's just as much on you as it is on anyone else. 


I'm not trying to be harsh, rude, or abrasive, but as claresauntie said, it sounds like you're just in the mood to be mad. :/_

 
sorri love but so what if im 17? dont give me a lecture on how you think im wrong when im clearly not... i bought my first brush because i love mac and i said 129 twice and she came back with the foundation brush that looks nothing like a powder brush... i realised it was wrong so i said "is this the 129?" just so she realised its wrong i wasnt being nasty to her then she came back with the 116 but i havent seen any mac brushes in real life [i didnt know they had the number on the actual brush] because people round here dont go for the high class makeup and tools so i thought she got the right one after i said 129 3-4 times...i trusted her because she worked for mac thats why i didnt look.
and yes ive been in a job waitressing when it's been busy as hell and other waitresses were at home sick so its a similar situation really.. and did i mention that when i got those mac items i was the ONLY person at the mac counter buying stuff? hardly anybody knows about mac where i live so yeh she could of took more time to look at the brushes instead of rushing for no reason

and im not in the mood to be mad i AM mad but i cant return the brush because i dont go to the city often as i have other things to do like work...you seem pretty annoyed by this but trust me im not the only person whos had a bad experience, theres people on here complaining about how rude the mac m/a are but the counter where i go they seem happy so yeh.. everywheres different


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_And no offense to the MA who helped you with the black shadow, but Carbon is MAC's only true black shadow...if she didn't know that w/o looking, she really needs to have another job._

 

and yeh i know but how was i supposed to know this? it was about 2 year ago and i was buying my first mac products.. the other times ive been they ALWAYS look at the names of the products but whatever i was just making a point


----------



## little teaser (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

sounds like a honest mistake, and i understand where you are comeing from too.. i have had that happen to me a few times when i go to mac with a huge list of things i want, i know it can be confuseing so what i do is once i pay for my stuff i will go to my car look at my reciept and check to make sure i got all the things on my list and that they are correct befor i leave.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_sorri love but so what if im 17? dont give me a lecture on how you think im wrong when im clearly not... i bought my first brush because i love mac and i said 129 twice and she came back with the foundation brush that looks nothing like a powder brush... i realised it was wrong so i said "is this the 129?" just so she realised its wrong i wasnt being nasty to her then she came back with the 116 but i havent seen any mac brushes in real life [i didnt know they had the number on the actual brush] because people round here dont go for the high class makeup and tools so i thought she got the right one after i said 129 3-4 times...i trusted her because she worked for mac thats why i didnt look.
and yes ive been in a job waitressing when it's been busy as hell and other waitresses were at home sick so its a similar situation really.. and did i mention that when i got those mac items i was the ONLY person at the mac counter buying stuff? hardly anybody knows about mac where i live so yeh she could of took more time to look at the brushes instead of rushing for no reason

and im not in the mood to be mad i AM mad but i cant return the brush because i dont go to the city often as i have other things to do like work...you seem pretty annoyed by this but trust me im not the only person whos had a bad experience, theres people on here complaining about how rude the mac m/a are but the counter where i go they seem happy so yeh.. everywheres different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Your age has a lot to do with it because it reflects your lack of experience and exposure to the world, it's not a slight on you, but it is a simple fact that anyone with 17 years of experience on this wonderful planet simply hasn't the same perspective and experience people who are older may have. 
Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same.

Of course you're not the only person with a complaint, but this really isn't a 'bad' experience. She messed up by giving you a product that in sleeve looks almost identical to the product you asked for, you messed up by not checking that you had the correct items prior to paying/leaving the store. 

I'm not mad at you, don't think you're a bad person, or anything like that, it just is really frustrating to see someone blamed so heartily for what amounts to a mistake both sides, equally.


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Sound like it was just a mistake on the MA's part, sure it's probably frustrating that she got you the wrong brush the 2nd time, but I don't think that should reflect on all MAC employees. Maybe she was new, maybe she was having a really terrible day and her mind was elsewhere, you never know. In any case, there are a lot of threads dedicated to ranting about MA's, you could have just added onto one of those threads.


----------



## Cruella (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Sister friend, it's called a *mistake*. Please don't tell me that in your many years of waitressing that you have never forgot to bring a customer a glass of water when they asked for it or brought the wrong dish over.

Why should the people who work at MAC, or at any makeup counter for that matter, be expected to be perfect? So she gave you the wrong brush, you could have called the store, sent them the brush & your receipt back & had them send you a new one. No problemo.

If an MA/SA is rude or bitchy or ignores you, THAT'S when you get mad. A simple mistake isn't the end of the world.


----------



## lara (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_sounds like a honest mistake, and i understand where you are comeing from too.. i have had that happen to me a few times when i go to mac with a huge list of things i want, i know it can be confuseing so what i do is once i pay for my stuff i will go to my car look at my reciept and check to make sure i got all the things on my list and that they are correct befor i leave._

 
Same here - partially to check that I got everything on my list, partially to check that I have the right things and partially to boggle at how much I just spent. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i needed a brush for my loose powder so she gives me a f*cking blusher brush.. i couldnt go back but i was sooo annoyed_

 
You do realise that a blush brush is just a 2/3-sized powder blush, right? It's not going to explode if you let it come into contact with loose powder instead of Dollymix. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i probably have better experience than her and im 17_

 





 Oh, youth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i wouldnt of complained or anything but if it happens again ill just buy from the UK website but then again the colour swatches are CRAP.. i got a foundation and it looked slightly dark on the swatch and when it came it was sooo light like for a fair skinned person._

 
Buying a foundation sight unseen based on a website swatch is just shooting yourself in the foot. That was your error, not one made by an SA. It sucks that you got a foundation that wasn't right, but use it as a learning experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand your frustration, but in the grand scheme of things this rates maybe a 1, 1.5. There are also a _squillion _other threads where people complain about MAC/make-up SAs, so I'm failing to see why this required a whole new post. Please remember to do a search before starting a new thread about a very basic topic, lest the forum regulars demand that you check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i know it can be confuseing so what i do is once i pay for my stuff i will go to my car look at my reciept and check to make sure i got all the things on my list and that they are correct befor i leave._

 
This is what I do. 1) Because I'm a big ass kid and I just want to look at my new "toys" and 2) So that I can check to make sure everything is correct before I go home


----------



## baby_love (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you kidding? You said you're seventeen, correct? Have you ever had a job where you're literally running your ass off all day handling LOADS of information while trying to make every single person happy?  
 :/_

 

I'm 17 and I have...when I was 16.  I worked at Benefit and Origins and it would get completely crazy sometimes and I was the only one working.  And I would have to know about other counter's products too because I would need to help people out at other counters (the macy's I worked at...ugh, none of the employees wanted to be there so they were always on a "break") it doesn't matter how old you are.


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you kidding? You said you're seventeen, correct? Have you ever had a job where you're literally running your ass off all day handling LOADS of information while trying to make every single person happy? 
You know what 'fair' is? It's where you take your pig to win a ribbon. That's 'fair'. 
It would be realistic to say that it's not 'fair' that you knew you'd already received the wrong item once, and then didn't check that you did in fact have the right item before, during, and after the payout process. As a consumer, it's just as much your responsibility to make sure you procure the appropriate item prior to  leaving the store as it is the sales associate's responsibility to ensure she gives you the correct item. 



And, you didn't check before you left to ensure you had the proper product. That's just as much on you as it is on anyone else. 


I'm not  trying to be harsh, rude, or abrasive, but as claresauntie said, it sounds like you're just in the mood to be mad. :/_

 
I agree with everything else you're said in the thread besides this.  It is NOT the customer's responsibility to make sure they get the right product, especially when they are telling the sales associate exactly what they want.  It is the SA/MA's responsibility to know the products well enough to get them for the customer.

Now, I just think the MA was having an off day and stuff like that happens.  Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I agree with everything else you're said in the thread besides this.  It is NOT the customer's responsibility to make sure they get the right product, especially when they are telling the sales associate exactly what they want.  It is the SA/MA's responsibility to know the products well enough to get them for the customer.

Now, I just think the MA was having an off day and stuff like that happens.  Nobody is perfect._

 
I disagree. Especially when the customer knows it's a long trip to the counter, knows the MuA has already given her the wrong product once, and is about to spend XXXXX number of dollars, it's just as incumbent upon the customer to check that she did in fact receive the correct product. 
I _never_ leave the store without looking at my receipt and checking my bag. Ever. Period. It just doesn't happen, for this very reason.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

You shouldn't be getting stressed about it.  She gave the wrong brush.  She could have been distracted or just not having a good day.  Mistakes happen.  You should always check your bag before you go.  If I know it is along way to go back somewhere, I would definately check.  

I have only ever had one problem at a Mac store out of my 100 + times going.  From my experience, the MAs are great and she made a mistake.  Next time, have patience and check.  The MAs are people and everybody makes mistakes including you.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your age has a lot to do with it because it reflects your lack of experience and exposure to the world, it's not a slight on you, but it is a simple fact that anyone with 17 years of experience on this wonderful planet simply hasn't the same perspective and experience people who are older may have. 
Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same._

 

Wow...... I didn't know being 17 means you have a lack of experience and exposure to the world.  What a stereotypical comment!  Some 17 year olds have had more life experience and world-traveling than people twice their age!  

I don't see anything wrong with glambabe's comments.  I'd be annoyed too, when I have to travel an hour+ to get to my nearest MAC, and the MA goofed up not once, but twice. I think glambabe is old enough to realize everyone makes mistakes, but she is still is a little aggravated.  Resonably so... She's entitled to make the comments she did. I do not think she is "in the mood to be mean." I think YOU are.

You are right about one thing, "Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same." Your right... it's not the same, waitressing is a lot harder!  Try working in an upscale restaurant... waiting on 15 tables... filled with VERY demanding people. Oh, and NOT having a bus person to boot. Try that.  Or try working a party of 200+ people.  I think if you waitressed in a REAL restaurant, you would not have made the comment that you did. 

I worked a benefit counter before.  I see what the MAC MA's have to deal with on a daily basis.  It's NOT easy at all.  I give them all the credit in the world.  I still think it's easier than waitressing. 

I think this thread got a little out of control with your comments.  It sad when the moderators feel the need to be snarky to their posters... and all I've seen is snarkiness here.  It makes me SO happy that I belong to another forum where the moderators are awesome, and are so helpful and wonderful to their posters.  I'll be there from now on.  Glambabe, if you want to join me... your more than welcome!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_Wow...... I didn't know being 17 means you have a lack of experience and exposure to the world.  What a stereotypical comment!  Some 17 year olds have had more life experience and world-traveling than people twice their age!  _

 
There are tons of people who would disagree with you, and tons who would disagree with me. That doesn't make any of them right, it makes them of differing opinions. 
 Quote:

  I don't see anything wrong with glambabe's comments.  I'd be annoyed too, when I have to travel an hour+ to get to my nearest MAC, and the MA goofed up not once, but twice. I think glambabe is old enough to realize everyone makes mistakes, but she is still is a little aggravated.  Resonably so... She's entitled to make the comments she did. I do not think she is "in the mood to be mean." I think YOU are.  
 
Of course she's aggravated, and she's entitled to be so, but there's a difference between a minor gripe, and a serious customer service issue. As one of the other posters pointed out, all she had to do was call the counter, tell them they gave her the wrong brush, and exchange it, via mail, quite probably, had she handled it correctly, on their dime, not hers. 
This isn't me being mean, this is me saying gain some perspective.
 Quote:

  You are right about one thing, "Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same." Your right... it's not the same, waitressing is a lot harder!  Try working in an upscale restaurant... waiting on 15 tables... filled with VERY demanding people. Oh, and NOT having a bus person to boot. Try that.  Or try working a party of 200+ people.  I think if you waitressed in a REAL restaurant, you would not have made the comment that you did.   
 
Been there, done that, burned that tshirt. Don't make assumptions about what you may or may not know about me. 
We can say "OH YEAH, TRY DOING ________ !!eleventyoneoneone!!11!" all we want to, but each job has its own trials and tribulations that goes with it. To state that at 17 years of age (her words, her statement, not mine) she has more experience with MAC and its policies than that particular MA does is most likely incorrect.  
Waitressing and working for an internationally present cosmetics company are _not_ the same, and as I said each has its own set of difficulties. 
 Quote:

  I worked a benefit counter before.  I see what the MAC MA's have to deal with on a daily basis.  It's NOT easy at all.  I give them all the credit in the world.  I still think it's easier than waitressing.   
 
And, that's your opinion.
 Quote:

  I think this thread got a little out of control with your comments.  It sad when the moderators feel the need to be snarky to their posters... and all I've seen is snarkiness here.  It makes me SO happy that I belong to another forum where the moderators are awesome, and are so helpful and wonderful to their posters.  I'll be there from now on.  Glambabe, if you want to join me... your more than welcome!  
 
That's not snark. There wasn't any snarkiness in my post, and if you feel there was, I do apologize for your misinterpretation. I relate to everyone on this site the same as I relate to other people in my dealings, very pragmatically, very directly, and in a very straightforward manner. That's it. 
I'm glad you have another venue to utilize in sharing your makeup hobby. That's very fortunate for you. 
Every moderator on this site, and every admin on this site, bends over backwards on a daily basis to help and assist the members, with just about any issue that comes up. 
That said, I think it's sad that sites like Specktra, LJ, MUA, whatever, have become avenues of complaint and snarkiness for people to complain about MAC's personnel, when, everytime I've ever seen them, and I think most of the MAs who are on this site will agree, they're generally busting their behinds to do their job to the best of their ability.
In posting an opinion on a messageboard, one is soliciting not only assenting opinions, but also dissenting opinions. Mine, and several other people's, as it turns out, happens to dissent with the OP. That doesn't mean any of us personally dislike her, nor does it mean that any of us find her to be a non contributing member of the site, it simply means that we don't share the same feelings on this subject.
I am by no stretch down playing the OPs frustration, but I will say that it's not the end of the world, and it's certainly not the 'bad experience' it was made out to be...if anything it's an inconvenience that is easily resolved with a simple telephone call.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

i apologize to you... 

i just have had a problem with some threads since i've been here.

i've been on boards, and when someone posts another b2m thread, the mods simply state... "there is a thread like this already that might be helpful to you... please so a search."

here... there was another b2m thread recently, and the response from the mod was not too nice.  things can be said in a different way.  a lot of the mods are snarky.

some new posters (I know when I was new at the other board I knew nothing about doing a search before posting... it took me awhile to figure it out) may not know there are endless b2m threads.  

I am not the type to fight.  Right before you responded to me I was about to edit everything out of my post, and say that i didn't want to post what I said. 

I know y'all have a hard job, and you do a great job.  I just don't get why you can't respond by saying something like "i understand where you are coming from, but why don't you just check your purchase next time you buy from there." Something like that...

Oh, and my opinion on waitressing is the same as YOUR OPINION on working at a MAC counter. You didn't make it see like only your opinion before.

Like I said, I apologize... I hope I can still visit the boards here from time to time.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Thoughts from reading this thread:

1. We're all human, we all make mistakes. This also applies to our jobs. Call the store, get it exchanged. Be polite and they'll do it for you. Rudeness will rarely get the desired results.

2. Everyone thinks their job is the hardest and that everyone else has an easier time of it. I've waitressed and I am now an MA. Neither one is the hardest job I've ever had. 

3. Until you've done it, don't say "I can do it better". You don't know that.

4. There are worldly and wise 17 year olds. There are also idiot 17 year olds who need to be kept on a leash. Guess what? The same can be said about some 30 or 40 year olds too. It's all in how you react to a situation. No one forces you to react in a certain way, you always have a choice. 

5. Mods, can we PLEASE have just one thread bitching about MAs? It seems that every time I sign on, there's a new one.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Thoughts from reading this thread:
5. Mods, can we PLEASE have just one thread bitching about MAs? It seems that every time I sign on, there's a new one._

 
And what about one praising them? I don't think I've seen that


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_i apologize to you... 

i just have had a problem with some threads since i've been here.

i've been on boards, and when someone posts another b2m thread, the mods simply state... "there is a thread like this already that might be helpful to you... please so a search."

here... there was another b2m thread recently, and the response from the mod was not too nice.  things can be said in a different way.  a lot of the mods are snarky.

some new posters (I know when I was new at the other board I knew nothing about doing a search before posting... it took me awhile to figure it out) may not know there are endless b2m threads.  

I am not the type to fight.  Right before you responded to me I was about to edit everything out of my post, and say that i didn't want to post what I said. 

I know y'all have a hard job, and you do a great job.  I just don't get why you can't respond by saying something like "i understand where you are coming from, but why don't you just check your purchase next time you buy from there." Something like that...

Oh, and my opinion on waitressing is the same as YOUR OPINION on working at a MAC counter. You didn't make it see like only your opinion before.

Like I said, I apologize... I hope I can still visit the boards here from time to time._

 

No one is keeping you from visiting the boards. I think it's really hard to read the tone of threads online, so a lot of times we'll impose a harsher tone on something that is said than the original poster really meant. I don't understand what you're apologizing for. It's ok for you to post your opinions, just as it's okay for everyone else to do the same. Life is too short to get upset over something posted on an internet message board. You never know who you're really talking to, and it's too easy to misread the intentions of someone else's posting. It's taken me a while to realize this, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Good post... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_ 
5. Mods, can we PLEASE have just one thread bitching about MAs? It seems that every time I sign on, there's a new one._

 
I can only imagine how hard it must be for the mods to control the MA bashing... and I am starting to realize  all of the threads must be SO annoying!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

I think in all our lives, things come up, that are blown out of proportion in our own minds, for many different reasons. This, mind you, can happen at any age 17, 32, 60...
I think that might be the case here. 

I can't believe the tone that has happened in this thread. I wish that everybody would just walk away form the computer - have a drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if you drink) take a second and relax. It's just a thread on a makeup discussion board. There is so much bigger more important things to get angry/frustrated/argue about.

Off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

I love my MAC MA's... I've had so many wonderful experiences with them.

Thanks MissMarley, I just felt the need to apologize. I don't know... I do like visiting this board, and hope I wasn't out of line by saying the things I did.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your age has a lot to do with it because it reflects your lack of experience and exposure to the world, it's not a slight on you, but it is a simple fact that anyone with 17 years of experience on this wonderful planet simply hasn't the same perspective and experience people who are older may have. 
Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same.

Of course you're not the only person with a complaint, but this really isn't a 'bad' experience. She messed up by giving you a product that in sleeve looks almost identical to the product you asked for, you messed up by not checking that you had the correct items prior to paying/leaving the store. 

I'm not mad at you, don't think you're a bad person, or anything like that, it just is really frustrating to see someone blamed so heartily for what amounts to a mistake both sides, equally._

 
yeh i know what you mean but it was my first time buying a brush from MAC and i didnt know what they looked like in real life as they look different sizes online...im not too bothered about it because i do use the brush but it means i have to save more money to get the brush i do want. another things, i hope it doesnt happen to any first time buyers either so i hope everyone will read the number on the brushes they buy because i know i will next time


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_ 
I can't believe the tone that has happened in this thread. I wish that everybody would just walk away form the computer - have a drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(if you drink) take a second and relax. It's just a thread on a makeup discussion board. There is so much bigger more important things to get angry/frustrated/argue about.

Off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now!_

 

I'll drink to that!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_Wow...... I didn't know being 17 means you have a lack of experience and exposure to the world. What a stereotypical comment! Some 17 year olds have had more life experience and world-traveling than people twice their age! 

I don't see anything wrong with glambabe's comments. I'd be annoyed too, when I have to travel an hour+ to get to my nearest MAC, and the MA goofed up not once, but twice. I think glambabe is old enough to realize everyone makes mistakes, but she is still is a little aggravated. Resonably so... She's entitled to make the comments she did. I do not think she is "in the mood to be mean." I think YOU are.

You are right about one thing, "Waitressing is a demanding job, but I assure you it's not the same." Your right... it's not the same, waitressing is a lot harder! Try working in an upscale restaurant... waiting on 15 tables... filled with VERY demanding people. Oh, and NOT having a bus person to boot. Try that. Or try working a party of 200+ people. I think if you waitressed in a REAL restaurant, you would not have made the comment that you did. 

I worked a benefit counter before. I see what the MAC MA's have to deal with on a daily basis. It's NOT easy at all. I give them all the credit in the world. I still think it's easier than waitressing. 

I think this thread got a little out of control with your comments. It sad when the moderators feel the need to be snarky to their posters... and all I've seen is snarkiness here. It makes me SO happy that I belong to another forum where the moderators are awesome, and are so helpful and wonderful to their posters. I'll be there from now on. Glambabe, if you want to join me... your more than welcome!_

 
i think ill deffinately join you!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_I think in all our lives, things come up, that are blown out of proportion in our own minds, for many different reasons. This, mind you, can happen at any age 17, 32, 60...
I think that might be the case here. 

I can't believe the tone that has happened in this thread. I wish that everybody would just walk away form the computer - have a drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if you drink) take a second and relax. It's just a thread on a makeup discussion board. There is so much bigger more important things to get angry/frustrated/argue about.

Off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now!_

 
haha i totally agree!! seen the title of this thread guys? "any of you had any problems..." this isnt meant to be a debate i was just giving a simple example of the problem i had when at a mac counter..so please stop the fighting lol i didnt want to cause a mess!


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I disagree. Especially when the customer knows it's a long trip to the counter, knows the MuA has already given her the wrong product once, and is about to spend XXXXX number of dollars, it's just as incumbent upon the customer to check that she did in fact receive the correct product. 
I never leave the store without looking at my receipt and checking my bag. Ever. Period. It just doesn't happen, for this very reason._

 
But the point of my last post was that a customer shouldn't HAVE to check.  I understand people making mistakes, I do, but I think it's on the SA/MA to make sure the products are right, especially when a customer has repeatedly told them the product that they want.  After all, the customer is PAYING the SA/MA to do their job correctly.

And I've also seen that the staff tends to get a bit "snarky" here.  I think a lot of people here just need to step away from the computer and lighten up sometimes because things are taken much more seriously here then any other forum I've ran or joined.


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_I'm 17 and I have...when I was 16.  I worked at Benefit and Origins and it would get completely crazy sometimes and I was the only one working.  And I would have to know about other counter's products too because I would need to help people out at other counters (the macy's I worked at...ugh, none of the employees wanted to be there so they were always on a "break") it doesn't matter how old you are._

 
yah it doesn't matter how old you are, but the older you get ,the less will other people's behaviour affect you- as you learn to control your emotions better. And has anybody considered that she might have something really bad going on in her life? You should never leave any situation in the way, that you might be the person that pushed somebody over the edge!
dealing with people always requires a little laughter !


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I disagree. Especially when the customer knows it's a long trip to the counter, knows the MuA has already given her the wrong product once, and is about to spend XXXXX number of dollars, it's just as incumbent upon the customer to check that she did in fact receive the correct product. 
I never leave the store without looking at my receipt and checking my bag. Ever. Period. It just doesn't happen, for this very reason._

 
I agree with everything you said SHIMMER!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_But the point of my last post was that a customer shouldn't HAVE to check. I understand people making mistakes, I do, but I think it's on the SA/MA to make sure the products are right, especially when a customer has repeatedly told them the product that they want. After all, the customer is PAYING the SA/MA to do their job correctly.

And I've also seen that the staff tends to get a bit "snarky" here. I think a lot of people here just need to step away from the computer and lighten up sometimes because things are taken much more seriously here then any other forum I've ran or joined._

 
your so right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant beleive how childish these people are being.. i asked a simple question "anyone had problem with the people at mac?" not to start a fight... christ yeh im 17 and most people are double my age on here and think they know more get over it if you wanna start a fight add me on myspace and start on me there


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_christ yeh im 17 and most people are double my age on here and think they know more get over it if you wanna start a fight add me on myspace and start on me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Saying stuff like that doesn't exactly help your case.  It just shows your true age.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Saying stuff like that doesn't exactly help your case.  It just shows your true age._

 
I can agree to that. Also, when you make a special point of noting your age in a post, it does become an arguing point. If you didn't note your age, we wouldn't have known if you were 17, 12, or 70 years old.

Ideally, you shouldn't have to check your receipts and packages. However, you really should. I go to the grocery store, and I've received the wrong item when I've asked  for help for finding one thing or the item ran up incorrectly. Shit happens, like the bumper sticker states.

Bad customer service is when a SA gets mad when you don't spend x dollars, ignores you to chat with his/her friends, or in other ways, intentionally treats you poorly. Your situation was clearly far from ideal, but there are some really terrible situations out there, at MAC, at Sephora, at pretty much every counter or any store.

Janet (who own this site) and the mods ask that we look up FAQ questions, like "What is x?" or "How can get to be a MAC MA?" because those questions come up very frequently and I imagine eat into space issues quickly. I believe it's stated very clearly that that is practice one should do. It's predominantly a free site, so please try to respect those rules. Janet, from what I've seen of her on the boards, has never been anything but incredibly fair, nice, and reasonable; she didn't make up the rules to be a jerk.

BTW, there's a thread under "Industry" section where people discuss good experiences at the counters and there's a thread where people discuss bad experiences.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Saying stuff like that doesn't exactly help your case. It just shows your true age._

 
well what im trying to say is that im 17 and most of the people on here are double my age and are trying to make out im some 'child' who knows nothing about it... the MAC lady didnt get the brush wrong ONCE but TWICE! i mean come on i wouldnt care if she got it wrong once but yeh i was the only person at the counter and she had plenty of time to look at the number, i dont work for mac why should i look for the number? i didnt even know they had the number on thr brush as i said it was my first time buying a MAC brush and its put me off going back to that counter because now i know theres people who work there that dont even know what the hell they are doing! and im not having a go at ALL of the MAC people... most of them are sweet and friendly and so was this woman but she got my request wrong... TWICE for christ sake


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 30, 2007)

the girls at my mac counter are wonderful! they are so helpful and, honestly, i stay in there for hours and just chitchat. my friend, abby, and i were once in there for three hours [becuase it was storming bad] just talking to an artist. they are all so nice, talented, and helpful. every single one of them.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

i think it's more or less the level of frustration and the way you're placing the blame squarely on some poor girl just trying to do her job that some posters are seeing as childish.

and, before i get any backlash...i'm not nearly twice your age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i have worked in retail, and yes sometimes e may get things wrong a few times. but if you had numerous customers demanding perfection out of you all at once, you'd make mistakes too. everyone does. as i said, that's human. most older people can understand that and not get so worked up over it, which is where the matter of maturity is coming in throughout this thread.


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 1, 2007)

well im not going to comment on the slight drama but rave for every time i have ever shopped at mac, either store or counter, i have had nothing but good experiences...im starting to get a ma soul mate but yesterday i was asked what i was wearing and it gushed that she asked me....made my day....i just love talking to them...the only thing i will say is that people make mistakes and im sure everyone has made them and were accepted for it...only far to do it for others


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_the girls at my mac counter are wonderful! they are so helpful and, honestly, i stay in there for hours and just chitchat. my friend, abby, and i were once in there for three hours [becuase it was storming bad] just talking to an artist. they are all so nice, talented, and helpful. every single one of them._

 
maybe you should come to the UK


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_maybe you should come to the UK_

 

uhhhh! you have no idea! i WISH i could....


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_uhhhh! you have no idea! i WISH i could...._

 
haha no you dont, crap weather, not much to do, weirdos all over lol i soo wanna move


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ive only had one bad experience. Wasnt greeted for 20 min, i timed it, while it was slow. I was avoided by 2 MA's, then when i finally was helped and rung up,  i walked out being charged for three pigments and walked out with the wrong pigments. I went back the MA said i had to wait so her and her co-workers could finish taking some pictures. she then implied i told her helium and viz-a-violet, when i clearly said Provence and Jardin Aires, she also said i must have taken the other pigment out of the bag. i wanted to cry. she exchanged my piggies and returned the one i never recieved. i didnt visit that counter for a while. i only went back b/c my reg MA came and visited me at my job.


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 1, 2007)

I generally try not to go to ANY MAC counter nor store when they are busy unless I absolutely need something specifically. The best help I found was actually from a guy at the MACY's in Denver named Anthony. Anthony had a full face of MAC makeup on and showed me how to use FluidLine which I swear to till this day! Anthony was the first guy I'd ever seen wear MAC. He was real chatty and a total sweetie and said that the ladies are afraid of him because he's a guy. To bad I don't live there anymore.... So the moral of this story is there are guys that work at MAC and you shouldn't be afraid to get their help they could be way nicer than these ladies that obviously aren't!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 7, 2007)

i haven't had REALLY bad experiences, just a lot of times that I felt uncomfortable.

There is a MAC store in the mall, and a Macy's with a MAC counter like 1 minute down from it. I don't like going to the counters in department stores, so i just go to MAC.

I don't go in too often but i usually get standard service. after a few minutes of being in there a MA will ask if I needed help with anything and get it for me and thats it.

One girl helped me find a bronzer. she tried two different ones on me, and told me what she thought, then asked which one i liked more. she had to get my hair out of my face to put the bronzer on and told me that my hair was really pretty. that was a nice MA. 

The last time I went in there, i told an MA that I was looking for a powder foundation with good coverage. she walked me over to the powders, picked one up, put it on me. I told her i was already wearing makeup, so I wasn't sure if that would make a difference. She didn't say a word to me the entire time. i ended up buying it but she didnt speak at all.

theres this one guy in there that im dying to do my makeup. lol he's just fun looking but he looks quiet. he's never helped me when I was in there but he walked past me while i was standing near the bathrooms and smiled and said hello.


----------



## adela88 (Sep 8, 2007)

i know, i dont get whats with their bad attitudes.They only work in a shop lol


----------



## pat (May 5, 2008)

It was maybe a month ago and I had stopped by a MAC counter, I was looking at some stuff from the N collection (lg/ls/es).  It was around 7 pmish and it was not busy at all.  While talking to the MA who was helping me, I noticed that another MA was looking at me weird.  I just ignored her and continued to talk with the other MA, I started to ask about their "Oil Control" and saw the other MA look at me weird again.  

So, while the MA was ringing me up, I heard that other MA say to another MA while a person in the mall was walking by, *"Why would you even go out like that in public?  I mean come on, really."* I didn't say anything, but that was rude to say especially in front of a customer.  After that experience, I kind of refused to go to that counter, but when I do pass by, I seem to feel that that MA just has a bad attitude in general (never smiles, doesn't look friendly).  The only time I was able to see her smile was when I felt she was giving me the death stare, so I smiled at her and she gave me a half-ass smile back. hahaha...

I told my regular MA about the incident and she said I should report her to the corp. office, but I didn't (plus I didn't know her name).  I'm so glad I found my MA, she's great!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_It was maybe a month ago and I had stopped by a MAC counter, I was looking at some stuff from the N collection (lg/ls/es).  It was around 7 pmish and it was not busy at all.  While talking to the MA who was helping me, I noticed that another MA was looking at me weird.  I just ignored her and continued to talk with the other MA, I started to ask about their "Oil Control" and saw the other MA look at me weird again.  

So, while the MA was ringing me up, I heard that other MA say to another MA while a person in the mall was walking by, *"Why would you even go out like that in public?  I mean come on, really."* I didn't say anything, but that was rude to say especially in front of a customer.  After that experience, I kind of refused to go to that counter, but when I do pass by, I seem to feel that that MA just has a bad attitude in general (never smiles, doesn't look friendly).  The only time I was able to see her smile was when I felt she was giving me the death stare, so I smiled at her and she gave me a half-ass smile back. hahaha...

I told my regular MA about the incident and she said I should report her to the corp. office, but I didn't (plus I didn't know her name).  I'm so glad I found my MA, she's great!_

 
which MAC counter did you went to?


----------



## pat (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_which MAC counter did you went to?_

 
I went to the MAC counter at Stonestown. ;/


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I went to the MAC counter at Stonestown. ;/_

 
oh. i don't like shopping at Stonestown.


----------



## pat (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_oh. i don't like shopping at Stonestown._

 
haha.. yeah, same here!  It's always crowded, but if I do go there (very rare), Bradley (love his mu) normally helps me out. I love the girls/guys at Serramonte and Hillsdale, though!  They're so friendly and helpful...


----------



## Kalico (May 6, 2008)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well what im trying to say is that im 17 and most of the people on here are double my age and are trying to make out im some 'child' who knows nothing about it... the MAC lady didnt get the brush wrong ONCE but TWICE! i mean come on i wouldnt care if she got it wrong once but yeh i was the only person at the counter and she had plenty of time to look at the number, i dont work for mac why should i look for the number? i didnt even know they had the number on thr brush as i said it was my first time buying a MAC brush and its put me off going back to that counter because now i know theres people who work there that dont even know what the hell they are doing! and im not having a go at ALL of the MAC people... most of them are sweet and friendly and so was this woman but she got my request wrong... TWICE for christ sake_

 
Gawd, I know. Look, I've worked retail too. I am still working in retail right now. I don't understand why it is so hard to put the correct product in the bag. It's not that complicated! If you aren't sure that you're grabbing the right thing, it's probably a good idea to double check with the customer instead of guessing. It's ridiculous how many times I've come home to discover that they put the wrong product in my bag when I already drive all the way across my city so that I don't have to deal with pushy snobs at the store that's 10 minutes away from my house. Of course you have mix ups at other stores too... But I have honestly never had such a huge problem with getting the wrong product or thing that I've asked for at any other store like I have had at MAC. And I'm pretty forgiving when it comes to people working these kinds of jobs because I'm one of them too. It really isn't the customers job to check that you're getting the right thing... although it is a good idea when it happens so ****ing often.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 6, 2008)

I have never had a bad experience with a MA ever! I usually go the mac counter inside Macys and every MA that has helped me are really nice.I usually go in the morning when its not that busy.In the evening it gets really super busy and I usually have to wait longer like about 5 or 10 min but when its not busy I get helped immediately and there always nice.I think ive only had one slightly uninformed MA,I went to get a MSF in light flush and warmed and I told her I wanted to buy them and she was like what I don't think we sell those and I told her yea you do and I took her to the counter where they were and she was like ohhh I thought you were talking about something else and we both laughed it off but she was still nice about.


----------



## Kalico (May 6, 2008)

*Re: any of you had any problems with the MAC people at the counters/stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Sound like it was just a mistake on the MA's part, sure it's probably frustrating that she got you the wrong brush the 2nd time, but I don't think that should reflect on all MAC employees. Maybe she was new, maybe she was having a really terrible day and her mind was elsewhere, you never know. In any case, there are a lot of threads dedicated to ranting about MA's, you could have just added onto one of those threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh no. Now I feel bad, cause I just ranted. I guess I should have read further ahead... This isn't a rant thread?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sawry.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I went to the MAC counter at Stonestown. ;/_

 
I HATE going to the MAC at Stonestown. =.=


----------



## sofabean (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_It was maybe a month ago and I had stopped by a MAC counter, I was looking at some stuff from the N collection (lg/ls/es).  It was around 7 pmish and it was not busy at all.  While talking to the MA who was helping me, I noticed that another MA was looking at me weird.  I just ignored her and continued to talk with the other MA, I started to ask about their "Oil Control" and saw the other MA look at me weird again.  

So, while the MA was ringing me up, I heard that other MA say to another MA while a person in the mall was walking by, *"Why would you even go out like that in public?  I mean come on, really."* I didn't say anything, but that was rude to say especially in front of a customer.  After that experience, I kind of refused to go to that counter, but when I do pass by, I seem to feel that that MA just has a bad attitude in general (never smiles, doesn't look friendly).  The only time I was able to see her smile was when I felt she was giving me the death stare, so I smiled at her and she gave me a half-ass smile back. hahaha...

I told my regular MA about the incident and she said I should report her to the corp. office, but I didn't (plus I didn't know her name).  I'm so glad I found my MA, she's great!_

 
OMG i cannot believe the MAs at stonestown said that! HOW RUDE! i don't like to go to that one a lot either. they're standoffish and i practically have to yell for their attention or else they won't help me. maybe it's also because i look really young. i'm in college, but i look like i'm one of the high school kids that lurk around in stonestown. (it's because i'm short damnit!) anyway, i like serramonte a lot since the MAs always approach me, but i do find that they try to jip me and pressure me into buying a lot of stuff i don't need sometimes. and i do kinda also like when they're super busy and i can just test things without them pressuring me to buy anything. heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah, *maybe* one reason why nordstrom MAs are probably so snobby is because every morning before the store opens, the intercom goes on in the entire storing stating all the departments and which made their budget and which didn't which i guess is kinda embarassing if you didn't make it... so nordstrom MAs probably only want to invest their time in customers who actually buy.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 7, 2008)

*You should have told her NO!! I work for MAC and they dont own the damn store. The best thing you could do is go to the head manager of cosmetics or the department store. At Nordstrom that is the worst thing in managment eyes. Dont let this MA make u drive further just to shop at MAC. Lemme know what happens.*


----------



## lazytolove (May 7, 2008)

I don't like my MAC store at all. Some of the MAs are very cocky. Sometimes i don't really understand why people with bad attitudes like them are still working at MAC!? I only like 3/10 of them. There are two gay males who work as a MA and OMFG, they're beyond bitches. I don't know what's so pretty about them but they always act like they're all that and so damn conceited. Especially one of them only help you out when you buy a lot! He always ask me "Are you looking for something?" and i always said "oh no, i just look around" and he left without saying anything. Isn't that rude?


----------



## _Ella_ (May 7, 2008)

I never had a bad experience at MAC. The MA's are always very, very nice and helpfull. Even at Macy's 34th NYC. That's why I spend so much money at MAC. When a MA is bitchy and arrogant towards me (the almighty customer), I simply leave without buying and when I'm pissed off I'll tell them that, when they are nice I always end up buying more than planned.


----------



## Kalico (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_ I don't know what's so pretty about them but they always act like they're all that and so damn conceited. Especially one of them only help you out when you buy a lot!_

 
It's especially bad when they act that way when you DO spend a lot! There have been a few times I've been tempted to return my whole sale just to go back and give it to a nicer MA, but I haven't yet. Next time I just won't buy from them.


----------



## Socialite (May 7, 2008)

you know i used to just go in and wait until someone would help me, eventually someone would and of course in a friendly manner, when heatherette came out i made eye contact with the first MA i saw and stated i want to buy all this and made motions around the heatherette table, my makeup was quickly gathered and i was checked out within 5 minutes.

that was the most expensive and shortest mac trip ever...

sometimes you just gotta let them know what you want


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_haha.. yeah, same here! It's always crowded, but if I do go there (very rare), Bradley (love his mu) normally helps me out. I love the girls/guys at Serramonte and Hillsdale, though! They're so friendly and helpful..._

 
I went to the Serramonte counter for the first time, since I was in Daly City that day, and the MA's there were friendly and helpful as well. I've been to the one in Stonestown a couple times before, but they were always soo busy. Thank goodness, nobody was rude though. hehe.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

  Sometimes i don't really understand why people with bad attitudes like them are still working at MAC!?  
 
Because they probably make their numbers and no one complains directly to MAC.


----------



## jas84 (May 16, 2008)

I've had tons of bad experiences at the MAC store in Square One in Mississauga, to the point that most of my purchases are either made at the MAC in the bay stores, or I'll drive 40 mins out of my way to get good service. One time I was so pissed, I wrote into head office, one of the makeup artists had the audicity to tell a customer she should shop at Sephora in response to the customer complaining about their (lack) of customer service. If it wasn't for the products I would have stopped shopping at MAC a long time ago becuase of the service. Head office did write back and apologize, but I mean when this behaviour is continous that apology does not do much.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 16, 2008)

wow...this thread makes me sad.  MAC is such a happy place for me!  the MAC store here in Tucson, AZ is amazing.  all the MAs are SO FRIENDLY!  i love going there...and usually leave behind a mighty chunk of change!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




counters are nice here too, but they don't have everything, so i do like to go to the MAC store.  everyone deserves access to a good MAC store!


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

I usually get really good service no matter where I go, although a few times at U-Village I didn't get treated that nice. I just impress them with my knowledge and kill them with kindness. Working retail, I understand how it is...


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 25, 2008)

The MAC counter I got to is really hit or miss. Some of the MAs are absolute sweethearts, not super pushy with sales because they know I'm not going to leave without buying something.

A few others tend to blow people off, but I try to be understanding since I know how difficult it can be to deal with multiple demanding customers at one time. One girl seemed to be a bit racist about it, but I REALLY tried to not take it personally.

Yesterday took the cake with awful MAs. The MA walks over (the store was pretty busy, so I was patient) and was like "Do you need help?" I started talking telling him what I needed and he cut me off saying "Wait, has anyone else started helping you already?". Ok, whatever, he's rude and way to spazzy. I wanted to get some fun colors that day, so I asked for Chrome Yellow, Electric Eel, and Deep Truth. Its bright.. so what. Instead of responding with a "Sure thing or no problem" I get, "Ummm that's wild, don't you want to start off with some good neutrals and crease colors?". HUH? PLEASE do not ever tell me what I need to buy or not buy. I'm sorry I walked in without full makeup on, but sunshine, I'm allowed to own bright colors! He then had to stop and dance and goof off with every MA in the store instead of getting my e/s! Bitch.


----------



## tiffanykei (May 29, 2008)

That's not right.. I was shopping at Nordstroms when a SA complimented me.. it was a couple of years ago during spring and I had this awesome, soft, pink dress on with soft pink boots.. Tacky I know.. But the SA said I looked like a Barbie. lol- ANYWAYS!! Her co-worker just trash talked me by saying, "Don't lie to her. She looks trashy" I was just wide eyed after I heard that. I mean come on.. if she wanted to trash talk me, at least do it quietly like other stores would y'know? ;p But she said it so that everyone within a 40 ft radius could hear the loud mouthed blabbing wh*re. Yeah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I called Corporate. 

I hate how some people are so rude!! If you can't show customer service, don't bother applying to work in a CUSTOMER SERVICE ENVIRONMENT!!!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 29, 2008)

I think I must be lucky, I've always had great experiences at MAC. My local counter is the Chester, Debenhams one and everyone there is absolutely lovely. Without a doubt they are the friendliest staff I have ever met anywhere. They show me collections in advance and always stop for a chat.

When I was first getting into MAC I went to the Harrods MAC counter, London and a super helpful girl served me and I guess actually that's what spurred me on to buy more.

Since then I've visited the MAC counter in Saks 5th Avenue NYC which was great, MAC Pro Store on Hollywood Blvd and the Orlando Pro Store at Mall at Millenia. Everyone I met was really nice, I remember the staff commenting on my accent and joking about me being English. I don't mind that though they were all really nice people and they gave an efficient service.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 31, 2008)

The girls at my counter are usually really nice and helpful (and they all look amazing!). But I do try and avoid it on a Saturday afternoon because it's usually mobbed and you can be waiting for 20 minutes before you catch an MA's eye and get them to help you. Luckily I'm very patient and don't mind waiting around the counter(there's lots of stuff to keep me occupied!). 

I've only had one bad experience. It was a Thursday afternoon and I went to the counter at around 6 (it closes at 7). I was going to a wedding the next day and I just wanted to pick up some eyeshadows and a bottle of Fix+. I was with my sister and we spent some time messing about, looking at products and her asking me what was good and what wasn't. We were the only people at the counter and there was only one MA who was deep in conversation with someone. When I was ready I tried to get her attention but she did not want to leave the conversation. Finally she stopped talking,  I showed her the two eyeshadows I wanted and she looked like I had inconvenienced her in some way and started rooting around in the drawers to find  them. Then I told her I wanted some Fix + and she looked at me like I had grown an extra head before going off to look for it. It really annoyed me! 
/rant.


----------



## stacylynne (May 31, 2008)

I'm sorry this happened to you. I've always had a pleasant exp. in MAC stores. I totally love the MA's.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 31, 2008)

I've been looking for a thread like this for a day now and Finally found it!
I had a bad Exspe. At my Mac counter two days ago. There are only 3 nice girls there I've met and have helped me when I needed a color or whatever. Well I've been going to this Mac store sence I was 14 years old and I'm Twenty now And I never had a problem until two days ago. When I was trying to do a B2M I've done alot of these lately. This girl I've never seen Was a Streight up bitch to me and I rarely use that word. She asked me what I wanted I told her Neo Sci-fi deilty Lipstick. And her face lit up and said Oh no We don't give Limited Edition lipsticks for B2M we only sell those to people that buy from here. I told her I've done this over five times now with fafi,Naughty Naticals and so fourth. I usally go to a different girl that always does my B2M but she wasn't there. She said well let me check with my manager and whats so funny is there wasn't any Manager there because I know what they look like. She comes back And say well I can do it for you this time. But for the near future you can't do it. She said this like five times. I told her the girl I usually go to has been here for years and has done it for me. And She's like well she's wrong. About that time I was just so pissed off Cuz She treated me like I don't buy enough product as it is. She was rude disrespectful. So I'm defenitly letting the manager know about this. I don't know if all Mac stores are like this I was just so shocked how she treated me.


----------



## andiem (Jun 1, 2008)

i've never had a bad experience at a mac counter (way to jinx myself), but if you do come across someone working retail who is obviously having a rough day, you may wanna imagine what it's like for them spending all day on their feet being treated as faceless product fetching machines. 

something as simple as paying them a compliment (nobody tires of compliments), smiling, or anything to acknowledge that they're actually real people can make a hell of a difference


sayin'


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow. I'm so sorry for everyone who has had a bad experience(s). I have never had a bad MAC experience. I usually go to the nearest MAC counter, which is inside of a Dillard's, and they are always very nice a helpful.

I think a good MA would acknowledge the interested customer right on the spot, say hello or something, then just let that person browse around. Usually if someone has a query, they'll just ask from jump. 

Sometimes I think that some MAs can be a little TOO friendly, as in when you get to the counter, they're ready to put their brushes in your face, which is really nice that they are so helpful, and you can really tell that they love what they do, but it's like, let me look a little, and then if I want to try that color on I'll let you put it on me that right way, OK? 

I'm not trying to be rude, that's just what I think.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

I usually shop at the MAC Pro on St-Laurent or the MAC at Ogilvy On St Catherine(Montreal lol) Ive always had great experiences. Even at the bay, where alot of employees are cocky(trust me i know. I worked there...), I have had good experiences. I guess I am lucky. I know for other makeup counter they are not so nice. The only time I was unhappy was when I went to the MAC at the Bay near my house, the MA kept asking me if I wanted to try on whatever I was looking at. That is ok I guess, but after 10 min I was annoyed and said very politely: Oh, I dont really feel like putting any makeup on right now. And then she asked me again if she could try it on me. I said oh no thx. Then she said in Spanish(probably thought i didnt understand) ''Whatever you want little girl.'' I totally just laughed and left. It was so humid that day. I already had some makeup on, but with the humidity + my gym class, I totally did not want to cake some more makeup onto my lovely oily face. I thought it was funny cause Im like 5'7 and Dont really look too young since im 19. I guess she just thought I didnt know what I was doing and just staring and wasting time...


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jun 8, 2008)

I always seem to have a bad experience when I go to the ground level MAC counter in Macy*s (Herald SQ).I remember once I asked one of the male MA if he could help me and I swear he looked at me from head to toe and said that he was busy right now. I then saw him go to another MA and start up a conversation, they weren't even helping customers!! I got so upset but luckily another MA asked if I needed help and I proceeded to buy $300 worth of product. The worse thing of all is when I left the first MA came up to me and said "Oh honey, I said I would help you in a few minutes...you should have waited for me!" I just looked at him and said "Awww I'm sorry... I saw how busy you were and didn't want to force you to help me" and walked away.
I now only shop @ the MAC counter in Macy*s, if the freestanding store in Queens Center doesn't have what I need, and even then I rather go to the Macy*s in Flushing or Queens Center.


----------



## xnaomix (Jul 7, 2008)

Im very sorry you guys had such bad experiences at stores or counters.

 First off sometimes we are so busy and overwhelmed that it's hard to aknowledge and help everybody in due time. I always try to say hi and make customers know that we will assist them as soon as we can. On the other hand what bugs a lot, is when customers see we are SLAMMED busy, and they wait and wait and wait for you and then once you help them, they go ; "hmmm I don't know what i want , suggest colors." Then you take time, you suggest colors,nothing is good enough,they have NO idea of what they wany...you try it on them, but they still don't make a decision... And it drags..  And everybody around them is staring at you because they need help, but the customer you're helping doesn't seem to care that they have been waiting forever. bottom line, sometimes if you don't get assisted, it might not be 100% our fault . But at not point of time should any MAC artist be rude to anybody. 

As far as attitude goes, I hate nastiness, and I will voice it if somebody is rude to a customer. You can teach anybody how to do makeup, but you cannot teach anybody how to be nice!

Always contact directly the store manager, they want to know if someone was rude to you. But please, be nice to us to, I've had some very mean customers!

Always treat people with kindness!


----------



## sneaky9 (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg im so scared to goto a mac counter now after reading all your bad experiences. A couple of weeks ago i had bought make-up for about $200. Im still experimenting with foundations since i havent found a perfect match yet (I just switched to mac about a year ago, i figured if i buy all my makeup from mac might as well buy a foundation from them as well) So, i was saying 2 of the foundations i bought oxidize on my skin so i have to return them, and get something else. I keep putting it off to later because i used to work at macys at an other makeup counter which is right across from MAC, so i dont want to go to mac and feel like a loser in front of the people i used to work with. You know what i mean? So i finally decided to go tomorrow but then i stumbled upon this thread so im very nervous now. I desperately need to go thou because i ran out of my studio fix powder. Oh and if i havent mentioned yet i lost my receipt which makes it even worse but its on my macys card !!

AHhhh HELPPP..im going there tomorrow at around 1:00pm


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 13, 2008)

My experience was awhile ago, I went to my city MAC store to book an eyebrow shaping appointment  (first time). The MA's ignored me while I waited at the counter and when one finally came to serve me she was very short with me and seemed grumpy at me like I was interrupting her.
The MA I had for the eyebrow shaping was talented and she picked the perfect foundation colour for me which was great but she got a little hissy when I didn't buy anything more.
The third time I went to the same counter the male MA was simply rude, he glared at me, spoke to me in a condescending way because I didn't know much about MAC products and kept looking around and looked like he was embarassed to be seen with me (and I'm pretty sure I don't have two heads).
I hope that the next MAC counter I go to will have wonderful SA's I've met at Shiseido and Benefit. But for now I'll be buying online.
(I am still tempted to go here for eyebrow shaping though because I can redeem the money on products rather than pay almost that same amount just for eyebrow shaping elsewhere)


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

It sounds like this is an all over the world issue.
i've had rude and dumb Mua's at myer in Australia.
get this one,when the sonic chic blushes came out i asked the mua to swatch them for me and she said 'swatch'?she didn't know what that was.lol
most of the time they dont know the products they are selling or when collections being released.If i didn't like m.a.c so much i woudn't shop there.
also i spend large amounts on it (in Australia it is more expensive) and the mua's really annoy me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sneaky9* 

 
_Omg im so scared to goto a mac counter now after reading all your bad experiences. A couple of weeks ago i had bought make-up for about $200. Im still experimenting with foundations since i havent found a perfect match yet (I just switched to mac about a year ago, i figured if i buy all my makeup from mac might as well buy a foundation from them as well) So, i was saying 2 of the foundations i bought oxidize on my skin so i have to return them, and get something else. I keep putting it off to later because i used to work at macys at an other makeup counter which is right across from MAC, so i dont want to go to mac and feel like a loser in front of the people i used to work with. You know what i mean? So i finally decided to go tomorrow but then i stumbled upon this thread so im very nervous now. I desperately need to go thou because i ran out of my studio fix powder. Oh and if i havent mentioned yet i lost my receipt which makes it even worse but its on my macys card !!

AHhhh HELPPP..im going there tomorrow at around 1:00pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Think of any large chain of stores. Take McDonald's or Starbucks. Sometimes the service is mindblowingly good. Sometimes the service makes you never want to return.

Although I'm sure MAC and other places that pride themselves on customer service try to weed through the bad SAs, they do slip through. It's easy to get caught up in the badness. I'm going to guess no one writes down every single time they have an acceptably good time at MAC. We come to expect it. Only the extremes stick out.


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 13, 2008)

I always feel intimidated by the MAs in my MAC counter in Macys but coming in prepared on what I want and not necessarily need LOL..helped..and of course I get the extra friendly treatment when they remembered me and how willing I am to let go of $$$.


----------



## funii_bunnii (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_No it's the Selfridges in Birmingham the girls there are so rude._

 
OH MY GOSH that is sooo true, they are really rude and they ignore you... it makes me want to get out of they bullring and get to the store near house of fraser... i swear i cant stand some of them... its really weird how they act like that..


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

The artists at my MAC macys counter are always super nasty. There can be a million of them and they just walk around and ignore you. Or they ask if you need help once and never again. I mean, even if everyone is busy they should at least tell you they will be with you in a few minutes. I've walked away from that counter so many times. Even when I was planning on buying something.

I now go to the MAC freestanding store and they're super friendly and helpful. I love it there. After all my great experiences there, I wouldn't go anywhere else. Whenever a new collection comes out or there's something I really want, I make sure to go there.


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

I cant stand bitches like that.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 6, 2008)

My macys counter the girls use to be really nasty and rude so I had stop wearing MAC for a while or basically used what I had and didn't get any new items for a while I didn't know that there was another MAC free standing at this other mall by my house b/c i never use to go there. But now the ones at Macys are starting to be nice. Dont know if its new management or what.


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 6, 2008)

MAC, all ages, all races, ALL SEXES- LEARN IT


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funii_bunnii* 

 
_OH MY GOSH that is sooo true, they are really rude and they ignore you... it makes me want to get out of they bullring and get to the store near house of fraser... i swear i cant stand some of them... its really weird how they act like that.._

 
Ive been to the MAC in the bullring quite a few times and I found them to be quite nice and from when I did make a purchase, they were friendly and showed me the latest collections. I dont even go to MAC with makeup on lol, im just barefaced, scruffy hair and wearing casual clothes like a band tshirt and jeans


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 10, 2008)

ITA! ^^ The MAs at the SF pro store are AWESOME!  They're all so sweet and approachable!


----------



## natjotua (Sep 10, 2008)

i didnt get to read all the posts but i got the gist of it and i had to say something too! It's sad to me that the only MUAs that are bitchy are the ones that come from MAC counters! (keep in mind that this is just my opinion though). There are about 3 different mac stores that i go to, and it never fails that some MUA has a bad attitude towards me. But i got used to the stuck up attitude quick, because i just found a way to make them feel kinda stupid. I just school them on how much more i know about make up than them, and keep asking questions about random things like upcoming collections or past collections or products and it works for me everytime! haha kinda bitchy on my part, but oh well! You girls should try it sometime!


----------



## jasminediore (Sep 10, 2008)

the one at macys that is closer to me is awesome my mac MA emily is the best she is like my best friend when i go there and not to mention she is  always hooking it up on the samples ^_^ !

But never the less i too have experienced bad service at MAC especially at nordstrom i try to avoid the counter when there at their busiest because not only do the MA's get snobby but so do other customers! (nordstroms attracts the rich snobby people) I always like to call ahead and book a make up appointment so after they help you with your look they also help you shop, give you some porduct input, their personal favorites, and of course up sell you on a few products they recommend. I dont go to MAC unless i intend to buy 1 or 2 items every trip so far though has been worth it!


----------



## lainz (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natjotua* 

 
_i didnt get to read all the posts but i got the gist of it and i had to say something too! It's sad to me that the only MUAs that are bitchy are the ones that come from MAC counters! (keep in mind that this is just my opinion though). There are about 3 different mac stores that i go to, and it never fails that some MUA has a bad attitude towards me. But i got used to the stuck up attitude quick, because i just found a way to make them feel kinda stupid. I just school them on how much more i know about make up than them, and keep asking questions about random things like upcoming collections or past collections or products and it works for me everytime! haha kinda bitchy on my part, but oh well! You girls should try it sometime!_

 
keep in mind that although we may not be informed about every aspect of every upcoming collection, we are the ones practicing the art, and learning about ingredients and what products work best for specific skin types...so you may actually not know more than us in those regards.


----------



## Izbiz23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Where i live in Manchester (UK) there are 2 MACs one in selfridges and one in  House Of Fraser, Well i got so fed up of bad customer service in selfridges I went to the other Mac and they are super nice to me in there, they said they have people coming to them complaining about the other mac and how rude they are. but they arnt just rude, when it is really really busy ther is about 5 MUAs sat behind the counter just talking and doing their make-up. i went in selfridges (the Bad Counter) to give them another chance, and asked if i could try a lipstick, so she sat me down and she applied it, no joke it was that badly applied it looked like a 3 year old had applied it, my lip line was brought out on one side and not and in on the other (and i have big lips so my lipline does not need bringing out) luckily i liked the colour though so i still bought it! then my i asked to test my foundation colour they said nw25 and i thought that it was too dark so i went to the good counter they said i was nw15 and the match was perfect! i hate that counter!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with bad MAC counter experiences. On a weekend at my local MAC counter, it's really a big joke - no one comes up to you or asks you for help as they are really busy. However, one weekend I went with a friend with every intention on buying a few e/s and there was a MUA with a gorgeous purple thing going on so we asked her if she could try it on one of us, even just one eye and she blatantly said "No, I'm too busy" and just pulled out what she had used and left us there. 

I couldn't believe it, I was SO appalled! And my question is - what was she doing that she was too busy to help us? Isn't her job to do just what we asked? She didn't appear to be helping anyone else or whatever, and she didn't even say "sure if you give me 5 minutes to finish what I'm doing" or whatever.. Anyway, we left and came back later when it was less busy and we asked another MUA if he could do that girl's look on us, so he called her over and asked her if she would as he was going on his break.. and she again basically said no to him! We could totally see the tension, he had to almost force her and convince her that she had to do it, even just one eye...

So she reluctantly said "I'm with a customer at the moment" and the guy apologised to us.. so I suggested that we come back in 10 minutes and he said sure and that he would speak with her.. 

We came back 20 minutes later and she still appeared to be "busy" (With who knows what?) so we just left. 

Since then I've started going to a free standing store and the MUA's there have been so much nicer - they will literally spend an hour or more with you and answer all your questions without being bitchy!

Sorry for the rant :x


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

I HATE the MAC freestanding store at the Valley Fair Mall in San Jose California.
The worst MAC staff I've ever encountered. My friend and I were ignored until I went up to one who seemed unwilling to help us. She probably thought we were annoying teenagers trying to get free makeovers.
I swear, it pissed me off so much I had to grab my friend and leave before I started throwing paint pot jars at people! 

The store itself is wonderful, but I've never been assissted by one MA over there that I liked.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I HATE the MAC freestanding store at the Valley Fair Mall in San Jose California.
The worst MAC staff I've ever encountered. My friend and I were ignored until I went up to one who seemed unwilling to help us. She probably thought we were annoying teenagers trying to get free makeovers.
I swear, it pissed me off so much I had to grab my friend and leave before I started throwing paint pot jars at people! 

The store itself is wonderful, but I've never been assissted by one MA over there that I liked._

 
omg

Jesus and Angie

best MAs there, ever


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I HATE the MAC freestanding store at the Valley Fair Mall in San Jose California.
The worst MAC staff I've ever encountered. My friend and I were ignored until I went up to one who seemed unwilling to help us. She probably thought we were annoying teenagers trying to get free makeovers.
I swear, it pissed me off so much I had to grab my friend and leave before I started throwing paint pot jars at people! 

The store itself is wonderful, but I've never been assissted by one MA over there that I liked._

 
That is so horrible, I am so sorry.  I was just there on Sunday and had wonderful service from one of the MAs (Courtney) - she was a doll.  I started talking about upcoming collections such as Dame Edna and Chill, and she looked at me and said: "Who ARE you?".  LOL!  It was all good though, we had fun.

I am so sorry your experience has been poor.


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_omg

Jesus and Angie

best MAs there, ever_

 
I read this in Scout's voice and started laughing into my cup of tea.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 6, 2008)

I go to the Valley Fair store when I go down to see my pops & I really haven't had any bad luck with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, that does blow!!! 

Do be honest, I don't think I have had a bad expierence with MAC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't know there were that many Valley Fair go-ers on Speckra. AWESOME!

I'm sure the MAs there are amazing and friendly, but they aren't that way towards me at all.
It's probably the way I dress and my demeanor. I'm laid-back and I'll go to the mall dressed in jeans and a sweatshirt with almost no makeup on. I bet they think I'm not even interested in buying anything so they won't waste their time.
It's a smart way of thinking, I guess, but it's frustrating for me. I really desire that relationship MAC customers tend to have with their MAs but the staff there pisses me off so much!!!  D:<

The MAC counter staff at the Macy's in Oakridge is so nice. I never feel uncomfortable around them at all!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Right on, we should have a meet-up.  That would be big fun!  Specktra south bay!

Seriously - it doesn't matter if you are wearing a paper bag - you should still be assisted and certainly should not have to pull teeth to get some help.  Never judge anyone by how they are dressed - I don't get dressed up to the nines to do my shopping, that is for sure.

I hope your experience there improves.  If they only knew!!  Putting that aside, everyone that comes into their shop should be helped on the same level.

OK, off my soapbox now. ;-)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I didn't know there were that many Valley Fair go-ers on Speckra. AWESOME!

I'm sure the MAs there are amazing and friendly, but they aren't that way towards me at all.
It's probably the way I dress and my demeanor. I'm laid-back and I'll go to the mall dressed in jeans and a sweatshirt with almost no makeup on. I bet they think I'm not even interested in buying anything so they won't waste their time.
It's a smart way of thinking, I guess, but it's frustrating for me. I really desire that relationship MAC customers tend to have with their MAs but the staff there pisses me off so much!!!  D:<

The MAC counter staff at the Macy's in Oakridge is so nice. I never feel uncomfortable around them at all!_

 
How often do you go to the MAC at oakridge?

I'm there like all the timee XD we should definitely do a meet up!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a really bad experience at the Dublin store the other day. The one in the Dublin airport after checking in.

Two of the girls were crying and fighting, and then one stormed off. I was about to drop some serious cash there and the next thing I know there's NO ONE in the store to help! The one girl left didn't even offer help. I asked and she just pointed. No vocal communication whatsoever! It disgusted me..I am definitely writing it in to MAC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_How often do you go to the MAC at oakridge?

I'm there like all the timee XD we should definitely do a meet up!_

 
Dude, that'd be _sweet!_

I live closer to Oakridge so I go there more often, but as a mall, I like Valley Fair because it's bigger and fancy! haha


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I had a really bad experience at the Dublin store the other day. The one in the Dublin airport after checking in.

Two of the girls were crying and fighting, and then one stormed off. I was about to drop some serious cash there and the next thing I know there's NO ONE in the store to help! The one girl left didn't even offer help. I asked and she just pointed. No vocal communication whatsoever! It disgusted me..I am definitely writing it in to MAC._

 
Wawawowa! That is so bizzarre, and sounds incredibly awkward.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I had a really bad experience at the Dublin store the other day. The one in the Dublin airport after checking in.

Two of the girls were crying and fighting, and then one stormed off. I was about to drop some serious cash there and the next thing I know there's NO ONE in the store to help! The one girl left didn't even offer help. I asked and she just pointed. No vocal communication whatsoever! It disgusted me..I am definitely writing it in to MAC._

 
Whoa, let us know what happens


----------



## nleslie (Oct 16, 2008)

There are only 2 places to buy MAC firsthand in Western Australia and they are in department stores that are literally next door to each other. The big department store MA's are kind of wispy, they don't really help you very much but they are nice enough. However the new counter that's just opened in the other department store, the girls there are wonderful! The minute you get there they are at your side, asking if you need help, chatting you up about the new collection, etc etc.

I myself am a very isolated shopper. I like doing my own thing, playing with swatches on my hand, taking my sweet time and checking out what I want to check out. But I'd much rather do it in a upbeat environment as opposed to a too-ritzy one, if that makes sense. I think it's only natural. =)

These are both standard stores, btw. Neither are PRO stores.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 17, 2008)

Not like this is an excuse, but sometimes at my job when you're too nice to people they start taking big time advantage of you... i'm sure it's the same at mac, if not worse because mac MA's are more well known... So maybe the rude ones just don't want to get stuck doing free makeovers and spending 20 minutes helping somebody who has no intention of buying anything when they could be pulling in sales... Again, totally not an excuse..but I'm guessing this may be the case with some of them. Playin devil's advocate, ya know?


----------

